# [NIGHT 0] Mafia Choice Mafia



## ....

Night falls upon a peaceful town of Mafia Games. Well, it's probably not so peaceful, now that I think about it. It's a town full of sentient Mafia Games (with two capital letters!!) who are ALL ABOUT KILLING EACH OTHER. I mean, that is the whole point of Mafia, after all. Killing all the bad people before they kill you. Killing is pretty popular among Mafia Games, and I'd go as far to say that it's involved in every game. You really can't say that about most things in Mafia. 

*All role PMs have been sent. Night 0 will last 48 hours.*​


----------



## ....

After a quiet yet completely hectic night, all the townspeople/town Mafia Games wake up!

Well, all except one. After a very careful count, you all find out that one of your own is missing! And that one is JackPK. After deciding to rifle through his entire house, you... can't really determine what he was up to. Hm. I mean, he had some knives and stuff in his house, but who _doesn't_ have knives? They're pretty important for cooking. You did find a written letter stating that he "isn't part of either The Legitimate Businessmen's Social Club or the Innocent Bystanders", so you all just take that to assume that he isn't mafia or innocent?

Basically, all you know is that *JackPK is dead. He was neither mafia nor innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion. (This day may be extended. I will specify if this will happen by posting in the thread.)*


----------



## ....

(ok it still says night 0 but ignore that turns out i can't edit the title)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

well that's... probably a good thing


----------



## Zero Moment

...Yay?


----------



## Wargle

That's... Convenient. Probably frustrating for Jack and the GM but nice for us


----------



## JackPK

wow


----------



## Superbird

Well, I guess that isn't _bad_ for the town. Being not innocent, he probably didn't factor into our win condition, but also he didn't add to the Mafia's win condition either.

I'm thinking some sort of third-party vig role? The mafia group I play with IRL every week often includes Serial Killer (must kill every night; win condition is to be one of the last players standing) as a pressure role on both the town and the mafia. And in a game this size, it would make sense to have two roles that are obligated to kill, so that it doesn't last forever. I would wager that in addition to the Mafia we also have a town-aligned Vigilante somewhere. Whoever you are, you'll be useful to us.

This theory would imply two things:
1 - The healer got lucky and blocked the Serial Killer (JackPK)'s killing attempt on who was statistically most likely to be a townie
2 - The Innocent Vigilante chose not to kill on the first night, which is reasonable, especially on this forum.

Other than that no third-party roles really come to mind, at least none that would go down in a single blow. Cannibal (like Serial Killer except dies if is unsuccessful at killing) is one we play with sometimes, but that still fits the mold we have here. Jester (wincon: get lynched) is not used much here, as Alien (bulletproof, wins if lynched after being shot once) lends itself better to asynchronous Mafia. There would be little point to an investigative or supportive third-party role, too, and also I'm just uncreative and unused to actually playing non-IRL mafia.

Also, take the flavor text into account. Knives were mentioned and if flavor is at all relevant here I'm willing to assume that they're a Checkhov's Volcano. No other reason to mention them, really. And knives are hardly useful for much other than killing. 

As a postscript, I am curious about the usage of the word rifle: 





> After deciding to *rifle* through his entire house


 It might just be selective attention on my part, but I have to wonder whether or not it was intentional priming.


----------



## Zero Moment

If JackPK _was_ a Serial Killer, it's also possible that they are the type that kills every other night. If that was the case, he hadn't have gotten a chance to target anyone yet.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Hmm...
Hypothesis.
Jack was a serial killer, someone healed his target, a Vigilante killed him, and the Mafia sjot an alien..?
Hey, it's the best I've got. It explains the knives and the lack of more than one person dying, so...
 it's not like it's my first mafia game or anything


----------



## Music Dragon

What! Why would he be a serial killer who failed to kill? Isn't it way more likely that he's some completely different role that doesn't have a nightkill? That seems like the simpler explanation here.


----------



## Superbird

Phoenix of the Night said:


> Hmm...
> Hypothesis.
> Jack was a serial killer, someone healed his target, a Vigilante killed him, and the Mafia sjot an alien..?
> Hey, it's the best I've got. It explains the knives and the lack of more than one person dying, so...
> it's not like it's my first mafia game or anything


Vigilante's kill is optional, and generally the vig does not kill on Night 0 because of having no information and being more likely to hit an innocent than a mafia.



Music Dragon said:


> What! Why would he be a serial killer who failed to kill? Isn't it way more likely that he's some completely different role that doesn't have a nightkill? That seems like the simpler explanation here.


You're right, that is more likely, but I have no idea what other third-party role he could be. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## Music Dragon

Superbird said:


> You're right, that is more likely, but I have no idea what other third-party role he could be. Do you have any ideas?


Could be anything, really! Third-party roles do all sorts of things. I guess if we want to figure it out, we could try looking at his flavor and work something out from there, hehe.


----------



## Superbird

Music Dragon said:


> Could be anything, really! Third-party roles do all sorts of things. I guess if we want to figure it out, we could try looking at his flavor and work something out from there, hehe.


That's what I did. Many knives were mentioned. I feel like it's the most likely scenario anyway.

...But at any rate, that's not productive right now, not particularly, except that it means our Inspector is almost certainly still alive. Probably not best to come out right now, though.

So what should we do?


----------



## Music Dragon

Superbird said:


> That's what I did. Many knives were mentioned. I feel like it's the most likely scenario anyway.


Oh, no, I meant his choice of mafia game! Apparently, he picked TV Tropes Mafia. I don't know if that tells us anything though, hehe...


----------



## Wargle

Superbird said:


> Well, I guess that isn't _bad_ for the town. Being not innocent, he probably didn't factor into our win condition, but also he didn't add to the Mafia's win condition either.
> 
> I'm thinking some sort of third-party vig role? The mafia group I play with IRL every week often includes Serial Killer (must kill every night; win condition is to be one of the last players standing) as a pressure role on both the town and the mafia. And in a game this size, it would make sense to have two roles that are obligated to kill, so that it doesn't last forever. I would wager that in addition to the Mafia we also have a town-aligned Vigilante somewhere. Whoever you are, you'll be useful to us.
> 
> This theory would imply two things:
> 1 - The healer got lucky and blocked the Serial Killer (JackPK)'s killing attempt on who was statistically most likely to be a townie
> 2 - The Innocent Vigilante chose not to kill on the first night, which is reasonable, especially on this forum.
> 
> Other than that no third-party roles really come to mind, at least none that would go down in a single blow. Cannibal (like Serial Killer except dies if is unsuccessful at killing) is one we play with sometimes, but that still fits the mold we have here. Jester (wincon: get lynched) is not used much here, as Alien (bulletproof, wins if lynched after being shot once) lends itself better to asynchronous Mafia. There would be little point to an investigative or supportive third-party role, too, and also I'm just uncreative and unused to actually playing non-IRL mafia.
> 
> Also, take the flavor text into account. Knives were mentioned and if flavor is at all relevant here I'm willing to assume that they're a Checkhov's Volcano. No other reason to mention them, really. And knives are hardly useful for much other than killing.
> 
> As a postscript, I am curious about the usage of the word rifle:  It might just be selective attention on my part, but I have to wonder whether or not it was intentional priming.


In the versions I've played SK weren't killable at night, but who knows.

Also, there's arsonist, vampire, and a ton of other common self aligned roles he could have been, or maybe something of the GM's own creation


----------



## Wargle

re: Thread title

iirc a threadmin couldn't do it but a mod could, so who knows. Maybe Butterfree will since she's in the game *wink*









re: Serial Killer
Also I don't think it's safe to immediately jump to conclusions and assume Jack was a SK and that mafia failed or whatever since we're literally just speculating in the dark, and could do more harm than good if we latch onto a bum theory and start killing based off it


----------



## Superbird

Oh, arsonist was a good one. Forgot about that.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Now, I think we're looking at this the wrong way. The flavor text mentions JackPK owning several knifes. The word "knife" actually derives from the Old Norse word "_knífr_" so I think that's evidence of JackPK having some kind of viking type role.

Now, there's also the mention of cooking, so I think it's obvious JackPK was a Viking Chef, which is typically a self-aligned role. Now the question is why JackPK didn't use his one-shot battlecry ability to redirect all incoming actions? I think this is because he is not a Checkhov's Volcano, but a Straussberg Neutron Star.

If only we could approximate the radius of JackPK, we might be able to glean which players had the ability to break through his Hartley-Cromwell field. But since we don't have that information, we have to use the Börgen approximation, which would point to *Negrek* being the mafia don. The fact that Negrek isn't in the players list means we likely have a Mafia Disguiser in our midst... very interesting indeed


----------



## Wargle

I'm just really sad that this isn't where that link led


----------



## Negrek

Oh, shi--*runs and dives clumsily behind a hedge*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

...?
Uh, that was something?
When I was getting innocent bystander training, I didn't take the "person-who-may-or-may-not-be-evil-diving-behind-a-hedge" course. I thought it was extra credit.
So, anyone take that course? Because I don't know if we should lynch 'em or something... or if it's a joke...?


----------



## M&F

Geez, no one's done this yet?


JackPK: TV Tropes Mafia (50-strong TV Tropes mafia mess; unfinished)
Superbird: Reverse Mafia (Players were dead to begin with, "dying" revives them; mafia win)
Stryke: the very bestest mafiya game (like no one ever was) (it was very good)
Zero Moment: Greek Mythology Mafia (non-choice game with roles vaguely derived from the powers of deities and creatures from greek mythology; cult win)
Vipera Magnifica: Song Choice Mafia (players chose songs and were assigned roles accordingly; unfinished)
sanderidge: Capitalist Democracy Mafia (game in which players would accumulate money and spend it on certain night actions or on their day votes, with more expensive votes being worth more; town win)
Music Dragon: Mafia Choice Mafia (you know damn well; you tell me)
Cynder: Sinnoh Choice Pokémafia (choice pokémafia where players chose _locations_ in sinnoh and were assigned Pokémon found in that location and appropriate roles; alien win)
Phoenix of the Night: Fandom Mafia 4 (most recent installment of a game where players are assigned roles based on characters relevant to fandoms that they're in; pseudo-survivor win)
Wargle: Username Mafia (roles were assigned based on players' usernames; mafia win)
I liek Skeletons: Sprites!Mafia (distincitively 2013/2014 game in which players chose videogame characters and sprinkled that character's sprites in their speech; town win)
Metallica Fanboy: DIY Pokémafia (entirely straightforward choice pokémafia, the first of many; town win)
Butterfree: Trainer Class Choice Pokéchoice Mafia (players chose Pokémon trainer classes and were assigned Pokémon and powers accordingly, setup had the twist that there several third-party killers and no mafiosi; town win)
DarkAura: Vanilla Mafia (actually Vigilante Mafia, an all-vig game where winning required lynching Vipera Magnifica (the GM); that wasn't done, resulting in a GM win)
Also worth mentioning: Calvinball Mafia (anything-goes game consisting solely of issuing proposals to the GM; Eifie, Mai and the GM accured the most wins, details here)

There, that should save everyone a lot of effort. I'll make an actual contribution soon, once I'm done reading everything, being that people are talking a lot for once.


----------



## Stryke

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Geez, no one's done this yet?
> [*]Stryke: the very bestest mafiya game (like no one ever was) (it was very good)


It wasn't just good... it was the VERY BESTEST.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

I'm just gonna assume that was a joke. Why did I choose something this confusing for my first mafia?
Probably because  i'm an idiot  everyone here is so GREAT! ehehehe...


----------



## M&F

First of all: whoo, perpetual N0! It's been a while.

That flip is... pretty relieving, really. Barring a larger setup twist, we probably don't have enough players for multiple third-parties, so it's very good to have that out of the way when so many games on our playerlist were third-party wins or very close to being so.

(Also, hopefully, no one is going to think Mimikyu went the obvious route with my role.)

Puzzling out JackPK's exact role is probably going to be a doozy and a half, and not necessarily productive -- he was representing a complicated 50-player game that we never got the role list to (unless Butterfree would like to contribute that, of course -- not that it'd be useful, since Mimikyu wouldn't have had the list when he was assigning roles either, but hey, I'm sure everyone's still curious).

That said, the most conventional non-lethal third party role out there is probably the Cultist, and we sure haven't seen any of those in a while now... I'd consider that a strong possibility, and if we assume it, it either means that a) JackPK's death means no more players will be recruited, although we'll likely still run into one surviving cultist; or b) JackPK was actually recruited and killed tonight and the recruiter is still out there, in which case, _AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-_

In any case, I suppose *Negrek* is worth lynching. Think about it: a Viking Chef would use _boats_.



Superbird said:


> Jester (wincon: get lynched) is not used much here, as Alien (bulletproof, wins if lynched after being shot once) lends itself better to asynchronous Mafia.


Correction: Jester (wincon: get lynched) is not used much here, as Jester (wincon: get lynched) should not be used much anywhere.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

*brain explodes*
So it wasn't a joke but then it was but then it wasn't but then-
I don't know. Someone explain this to me. If it's not a joke, then *lynch Negrek* i guess.
 i'm so confused please help me


----------



## I liek Squirtles

(I'd like to use sprites in the spirit of the game I chose. Is everyone okay with that? I ask because they can take up a good amount of space.)

Wow! Certainly interesting that we start off the game with a third party kill. 

It's a bit far-fetched, but I find killing Jack off on the first night seems a bit... odd, almost jokey. They _were_ TVTropes Mafia. Eh, it's a silly observation.

Some really conclusive evidence against *Negrek*... I'd say they borked it up.


----------



## DarkAura

What's with the bandwagon against Negrek?? They don't even _go_ here!


----------



## Cynder

DarkAura said:


> What's with the bandwagon against Negrek?? They don't even _go_ here!


I was wondering about that...


----------



## Negrek

You can't kill me!! I'm the lord of the mfking _sky_!!!



			
				Metallica Fanboy said:
			
		

> In any case, I suppose Negrek is worth lynching. Think about it: a Viking Chef would use boats.


also screw u and ur boats


----------



## Stryke

DarkAura said:


> What's with the bandwagon against Negrek?? They don't even _go_ here!





Cynder said:


> I was wondering about that...


Exactly. *Negrek* is clearly probably incognito, but we're on to them!


----------



## M&F

Negrek said:


> You can't kill me!! I'm the lord of the mfking _sky_!!!
> 
> 
> also screw u and ur boats





Negrek said:


> mf king


Lo, your skies have already chosen a new lord -- a king, as it were! With the skies and the seas against you, it's only a matter of time before the land joins us to finish the deed.



Phoenix of the Night said:


> *brain explodes*
> So it wasn't a joke but then it was but then it wasn't but then-
> I don't know. Someone explain this to me. If it's not a joke, then *lynch Negrek* i guess.
> i'm so confused please help me


We're joking.


----------



## M&F

And I can't edit my last post to amend this, but:





Stryke said:


> Exactly. *Negrek* is clearly probably incognito, but we're on to them!


Exactly! Negrek is _always_ scum when she's inactive, as we all know. Not joining the game in the first place is the ultimate inactivity -- ergo, Negrek must be ultimate scum.


----------



## DarkAura

Can't argue with those statistics!

*Negrek* for Super High School Level Scum 2k16


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Maybe I should have taken up knitting...
Anyway, are we making any actual game moves or are we all going to *abstain?*
Seems like a good enough move with such little evidence.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

DarkAura said:


> What's with the bandwagon against Negrek?? They don't even _go_ here!


That's exactly what they _want you to think!_


----------



## Zero Moment

The evidence against *Negrek* is undeniable.


----------



## sanderidge

I just realized I haven't posted here. screeches.

hmm although the evidence on *negrek *is super clear I think we should lynch that anonymous player named *abstain*!! because we have nothing better to do today 

(or do we...? after being in a couple mafia games I still haven't got a good feel for them aha)


----------



## Superbird

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Correction: Jester (wincon: get lynched) is not used much here, as Jester (wincon: get lynched) should not be used much anywhere.


Jester is a perfectly fine role. Alien is worse, because it takes much more time to execute and its win is both difficult to set up and easier for the other factions to avoid (plus, Alien has the fatal flaw of _not being able to activate itself_, so if a player is just unlucky they can go the entire game without having a chance of being lynched. 

I do a lot of IRL mafia these days, and Jester is much preferable with our lynch-happy crowd. Sticking one into a game prevents the town from getting too lynch-happy and allows some exciting high-tension games to happen that just wouldn't be possible if the role had to be hit with a killing role and not die first. I agree that Jester is not appropriate in this format of Mafia, but in real life it's much better, at least with the group I tend to play with.



sanderidge said:


> (or do we...? after being in a couple mafia games I still haven't got a good feel for them aha)


No, we have nothing to do today. Bar wild mass guessing (I'm still convinced JackPK was some sort of third-party killing role, though even knowing that gets us nowhere), there's little we can actually do.

I should reiterate, though, this is a fourteen-person game. Pretty large - there pretty much has to be at least three killing roles, and the Mafia definitely only has one. The town probably only has one vig, leaving a third-party killer with its own wincon to be likely.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Hmm... 
At worst, we had the mafia target an alien and activate it, then had some other third-party killer who's still alive kill Jack.
At best, Jack just got screwed on the first night and we have no more killers other than mafia.
Either way, nothing we can do about it with such little evidence. Nighty-night, don't let the Mafia-bugs bite!


----------



## ....

lynching negrek is not possible because negrek is not a Mafia Game! so you all decided to lynch no one today.

*48 hours for night actions.*

(ps i'm posting from my phone so that's why this is so short)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Mimikyu said:


> lynching negrek is not possible because negrek is not a Mafia Game! so you all decided to lynch no one today.


Immune to lynching? C'mon Mimikyu, you have to admit that's pretty overpowered.


----------



## DarkAura

#NerfNegrekInNextSmashPatch


----------



## Negrek

Clearly I'm Bastard Mafia.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Must be a buncha sleep-talkers...


----------



## Eifie

Nya ha! So I can be in this one too, right?!

Ooooh... blood...


----------



## Keldeo

Eifie said:


> Nya ha! So I can be in this one too, right?!
> 
> Ooooh... blood...





Spoiler: gif


----------



## ....

extra like *24 hours added to the night phase* or something because I am a busy person!


----------



## ....

Another morning comes, and the residents of whatever hellhole this is have all gathered in a circle. They do the ritualistic Counting Of The Mafia Games only to discover that they are one person short! After going through all the houses in reverse numerical order, they determine that Superbird has died. You all look at his knives too, and determine that they are all useless. They look like they were all rusted over and they just look _filthy_. Who would even cook with these?? They look like they were used to dig holes or something. Shouldn't he have had a shovel somewhere? Maybe he got rid of it or something.

One person looks in a corner and discovers that his ghost is still here. He can still talk and everything, but he's a ghost. He's just sitting there, over his dead body, looking all sad. Poor Superbird.

*Superbird is dead. He was innocent. He is still eligible to cast lynch votes in the thread.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

wait what
wasn't there a night extension?


----------



## ....

wait crap it hasn't been 24 hours i thought it was. Just leave it, I guess, I mean nearly everyone got their actions in??

(I will be more on the ball from now on ;-;)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Well if they don't do their actions within the alloted time, sucks to be them...
Personally, I use my completely useless ability immediately.


----------



## DarkAura

So, can Superbird actually participate in day time discussion, or is it only reserved for lynch votes or smth?


----------



## Stryke

I don't really know that many mafia roles yet, so what kind of power/role could've brought him back as a ghost? 



Mimikyu said:


> You all look at his knives too... they look like they were used to dig holes or something.


This seems like a great idea. Let's give knives a chance to help out in the earth! Down with shovel tyranny!!


----------



## DarkAura

I think there's a role called a Stump or something that functions exactly like a ghost. Not sure if that's the right term but it deffo does exist.

jeez man what did shovels ever do to you


----------



## Stryke

Hm... maybe thats what Superbird is? I mean, its the closest thing we've got... I don't know. Superbird, if you end up being able to participate in discussion, can you confirm or deny this?

You know, I really just can't _dig_ shovels. Some people praise them in _spades,_ but my previous experiences with shovels have always ended up being _soiled_ in one way or another.


----------



## Superbird

*Stryke*


----------



## Superbird

*DarkAura*


----------



## Superbird

*Withdraw Vote*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

So, SB, did you get a clear look at who deleted your mafia game? Or did they stab your mafia-game back?
And more importantly, how dark and cold is the everlasting abyss? Do you need some handwarmers?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Is it me, or was that Birdy showing that DA and Stryke are innocent?


----------



## M&F

Superbird's situation seems very fitting of his flavor choice -- considering that his game was Reverse Mafia, where "dead" players could still post in the thread and cast votes. It's very probably his own power at work.

Also, it seems like the knives are going to be a recurring flavor thing. I wonder what mine are like. I guess I've made them myself?

Anyways, we should lynch *Eifie*. She doesn't even go here.


----------



## DarkAura

I liek Skeletons said:


> Is it me, or was that Birdy showing that DA and Stryke are innocent?


Either that, or maybe that was just to show off that all he can do is lynch. 

yo Superbird, if all you can do with your ghost powers is just lynch people, vote for me for "yes that's true" or vote for Stryke for "no deffo not true". And yknow, preferably withdraw your vote after or smth.



Stryke said:


> You know, I really just can't _dig_ shovels. Some people praise them in _spades,_ but my previous experiences with shovels have always ended up being _soiled_ in one way or another.


these puns are a cat-tastrophe


----------



## DarkAura

...and I just realized the mootness of voting for Stryke for "no" when he could just say literally anything else to have the same effect, but it could prove a solid enough system for a ghost to communicate or something to that effect.


----------



## Cynder

I'll *abstain* until there is further information.


----------



## sanderidge

Metallica Fanboy said:


> we should lynch *Eifie*. She doesn't even go here.


----------



## Superbird

*DarkAura*


----------



## Superbird

*Withdraw Vote*


----------



## Eifie

sanderidge said:


>


----------



## Wargle

Well. Treestumps. Don't see those a lot. I'm impressed. Wargle stop playing mafia at work


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Wait a minute. JackPK was first on the list, and SB was the second. If this pattern continues, then Stryke is next. And if it continues, then skips over a person...
We might find mafia.
Of course, now that I say that, the mafia will either alter their pattern or kill me.
Don't be surprised if I die.


----------



## ....

Nobody was lynched today because, again, Eifie doesn't even go here. (PS you guys should lynch people it's more fun that way!!)

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## ....

(ok sorry for the late response!!)

Another day, another roll call. This time it's like kind of worse though? You all decide to count and recount and recount until you all settle on a solid number.

That number is ten. A nice even number, for sure, but not really. Honestly you all would have been fine with 14, the number you started out with, but then everyone would be alive again and that's such a pain to be honest.

The first one missing on your Trusty Roll Call Sheet is the singer of the group. His house is strewn with recording equipment and just a ton of speakers. Seriously, he lined his house with speakers. It's a fire hazard. One of you rifles through his kitchen and finds a handy-dandy Vanilla Mixture, probably for creating baked goods. Or death, possibly. He had a recipe left on his counter that was for some kind of poisoned Vanilla Muffin, written by your local Vipera Magnifica. Also on his counter was a little butter knife he used to check the temperature of the muffins or something like that. Either way he didn't like you guys and was part of the faction that wants you dead. 

The second one missing on your Trusty Roll Call Sheet was actually referred to as the Vanilla Mafia of the group. She was not associated with the mafia that Vipera Magnifica was in, however. She had her own business she was doing. Unfortunately, that business was interrupted when she got killed and then also killed again to ensure she was dead. There was a lot of blood. A _lot_. She had good motives, based on some of her papers (each signed DarkAura) that were stuck in the wall with little pushpins shaped like knives. It's a shame you can't read any of them. You know, because of all the blood.

*Vipera Magnifica is dead. He was MAFIA.
DarkAura is dead. She was INNOCENT.

48 hours for discussion. *


----------



## I liek Squirtles

This is certainly strange... Hm... If flavor is any indication, VM could've been a Very Malicious poisoner. I wouldn't be surprised if one of us dropped dead at the end of the day.


----------



## Zero Moment

Hm, the singing part is interesting too, but I can't particularly think of a role that that would fit. It's probably just from the song choice game though.
I've also noticed that every single death has mentioned the deceased's knife collection, but I think that's probably flavor as well.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Huh... thought for SURE I would die...
So was it a vig kill or some sort of bodyguard? Didn't say HOW VM died... did we just find a friend or an enemy?
Also, does anyone want to roleclaim? I will after I use my one-shot power...
Let's just say that nobody's going to die on my watch tonight...


----------



## Music Dragon

Hmm. Well, I'm sitting on a fair bit of information - not terribly useful information, mind you - but I think I'd better come forward with this before I get killed off too, hehe.

So! My role is that of a _Universal Backup_. Whenever an innocent dies, I can take on their mantle and gain their powers (though doing so erases my current powers, and I don't know beforehand what the new powers will be). Very meta! After Superbird died, I gained his powers and found out that he's a _Medium / Restless Spirit_. As a result, I can communicate with all dead players!

Without further ado, here's all the information I've collected from beyond the grave:

*JackPK:* As you recall, he was a self-aligned role. He claims that he had a killing power, and that he was "just as much against the mafia as town is". He claims that he _targeted DarkAura on N0, but something protected her_. He really wants someone to revive him, hehe.

*Superbird:* He was a Medium / Restless Spirit, meaning he could communicate with dead players, and retains the ability to cast votes while dead. He says he can still answer yes/no questions via voting (so you could tell him something like "vote X for yes, vote Y for no" like we did before). The reason he was so insistent on Jack being a serial killer earlier was that he already _knew_ Jack had a killing power, he just didn't want to reveal that yet.

*VM:* Not being cooperative for obvious reasons.

*DarkAura:* She claims to have been an inspector with a one-shot kill. Apparently, _she inspected VM on N0 (he was mafia), then inspected me on N1 (I am innocent), then killed VM on N2_. She says she didn't use the kill straight away because she wanted to make sure she wasn't a paranoid role first.
Alright. Most of this information is honestly not that useful. However, we know that we've lost one inspector, so unless we have a second one, we shouldn't hold out for anyone else to provide inspection results (I chose not to copy DarkAura's powers, so it's too late for that). We also know that someone protected DarkAura on N0, so we definitely have a doctor or similar protective role in our midst. That's all, really.

That doesn't really get us anywhere, I suppose. But here's what I'm thinking: At the moment, the mafia is in a bit of a tricky situation. If they target me, I get the benefit of Superbird's Restless Spirit role, so I too can keep voting from beyond the grave; that means the mafia gets little benefit from killing me. But if they target someone else, and that person has a useful role, I can use my backup ability to keep that role in the game for a bit longer. So either way, they can't _quite_ get rid of anyone important tonight, hehe!

Furthermore, Phoenix of the Night is implying that he has a one-shot power that protects all players from death, so I would expect no death tonight anyway (unless Phoenix is lying or VM poisoned someone).

Therefore, now is a good time for anyone with a valuable but vulnerable role to claim! If the mafia picks you off, I can still communicate with you, or even inherit your power; and if Phoenix is saying what I think he's saying, then we're safe for at least one more night anyway. In fact, maybe it would be a good time to go for a massclaim now? That way, I'll have much more information about when to use my backup power and when not to, and I feel like right now is a reasonably safe time to do so.

In any case: now you know what I know. Help me figure out a way to take advantage of this situation! Hehehe!


----------



## sanderidge

mmmm. mafia always makes me nervous, but after reading this a couple times I feel reasonably okay with the idea of claiming? 

but I'd like to wait and see some others' opinions before we go with it, because I still have very bad senses on this kind of thing.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Oh, it's even better than you think it is!  For you see, my game was fandom mafia, and i love me some luigi's mansion! So tonight, get some ghost hunting gear, because we're having a party in a haunted mansion!


----------



## M&F

Ho-hum, that's plenty of somethings.



Music Dragon said:


> *JackPK:* (...) that he was "just as much against the mafia as town is".


Of course he's saying that, on the off chance somebody might revive him. Don't anyone actually do that.



Music Dragon said:


> *Superbird:* The reason he was so insistent on Jack being a serial killer earlier was that he already _knew_ Jack had a killing power, he just didn't want to reveal that yet.


And that's probably why he's dead. I thought he must have been a somewhat unsubtle inforole if he was so bent on something that didn't at all seem like such a certain guess -- the mafia must have thought the same thing.



Music Dragon said:


> [*]*VM:* Not being cooperative for obvious reasons.


Taunt harder.



Music Dragon said:


> [*]*DarkAura:* She claims to have been an inspector with a one-shot kill. Apparently, _she inspected VM on N0 (he was mafia), then inspected me on N1 (I am innocent), then killed VM on N2_. She says she didn't use the kill straight away because she wanted to make sure she wasn't a paranoid role first.


That's rare, considering the flavor and the fact that it's kind of ridiculously powerful, although it checks out considering the indisputable facts at hand. Pity we're down an inspector, although one mobster down is ever excelsior. Would've been nicer if we could've gotten inno confirmation on, you know, somebody other than person who stands to gain the most from that confirmation, but eh, can't win 'em all.



Music Dragon said:


> That doesn't really get us anywhere, I suppose. But here's what I'm thinking: At the moment, the mafia is in a bit of a tricky situation. If they target me, I get the benefit of Superbird's Restless Spirit role, so I too can keep voting from beyond the grave


Yeah, I was going to ask whether you get to do that. Honestly, that'd be very powerful -- two dead innocents who can vote (and one dead mafioso who can't) makes us practically impossible to endgame, provided that Mimikyu's favoured mafia win condition requires actual endgaming. Have you verified if that's how your power works?



Music Dragon said:


> But if they target someone else, and that person has a useful role, I can use my backup ability to keep that role in the game for a bit longer. So either way, they can't _quite_ get rid of anyone important tonight, hehe!


Wait, you can keep on backing up for new powers? Man, everyone but me in this game is utterly freaking broken, I swear.



Phoenix of the Night said:


> Oh, it's even better than you think it is!  For you see, my game was fandom mafia, and i love me some luigi's mansion! So tonight, get some ghost hunting gear, because we're having a party in a haunted mansion!


Oooh, I think I get it. You're party host, then? And no night actions take place when you throw a party?

For my own part -- since we probably know where all the kills from the last three nights have gone, I should be good to claim my role. I'm a hunter -- as in, lynch me, and I get to drop a daykill. Mimikyu must've figured it'd be a doozy, slapping me with that role when my flavor comes with a solid possibility of being alien. This side of an already dead third party player and a very low likelihood that I'm already activated (which, if I were alien, would be a vital little step to secure before I'd go making claims that are likely to get me lynched), though, I imagine I'm in the clear to just make this little asset known to Town without any of the baggage.


----------



## M&F

And I forgot to mention -- it's reasonable enough to infer that the flavor might be implying that VM was a poisoner, but it strikes me as likelier to just be meant as the in-text marker of "he was mafia". Going by DarkAura's death description, it doesn't seem as if the flavor is actually dropping any clues of that clarity as to what roles people had.


----------



## Music Dragon

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Would've been nicer if we could've gotten inno confirmation on, you know, somebody other than person who stands to gain the most from that confirmation, but eh, can't win 'em all.


It's unfortunate, but that's how it goes.



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Yeah, I was going to ask whether you get to do that. Honestly, that'd be very powerful -- two dead innocents who can vote (and one dead mafioso who can't) makes us practically impossible to endgame, provided that Mimikyu's favoured mafia win condition requires actual endgaming. Have you verified if that's how your power works?


Yes, it explicitly says that I become a Restless Spirit if I still have these powers when I die.



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Wait, you can keep on backing up for new powers? Man, everyone but me in this game is utterly freaking broken, I swear.


Yes, I can keep doing it as many times as I like, though I have to discard my current power set before I can take on a new one, and I don't know for certain what powers I'll get. Still, it's very handy.



Metallica Fanboy said:


> For my own part -- since we probably know where all the kills from the last three nights have gone, I should be good to claim my role. I'm a hunter -- as in, lynch me, and I get to drop a daykill. Mimikyu must've figured it'd be a doozy, slapping me with that role when my flavor comes with a solid possibility of being alien. This side of an already dead third party player and a very low likelihood that I'm already activated (which, if I were alien, would be a vital little step to secure before I'd go making claims that are likely to get me lynched), though, I imagine I'm in the clear to just make this little asset known to Town without any of the baggage.


Hmm. Well, even if you're not a literal Alien, you might still have ulterior motives for wanting to get lynched... but I'm inclined to believe you, I suppose.


----------



## Music Dragon

Oh, DarkAura just pointed something out to me. We can use Superbird's Restless Spirit power to confirm my claim!

Superbird, please say "Abstain" if you want to confirm that I'm telling the truth. Otherwise, you can vote to lynch me, hehehe!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Oh yeah two things.
1. Don't panic when the night period starts and the party doesn't start immediately! I don't wake up until six hours later, so don't panic!
2. Party host is my secondary role. My primary role is... _(drumroll, please)_... BUS DRIVER!
Using my patented Pixelator, I can swap the places of two people every night! Ehehehe!
That means that even when the mafia tries to kill me,  they won't know until morning whether they killed me or not! Muahaha! 
_Now, I must get these invitations out posthaste!_


----------



## Wargle

>reads
>doesn't post

gg Wargle



For clarification Phoenix, what exactly is your power? Block _every_ action, protect every player/cancel kills, or just end night early?

because if it's just protection then mafia can still do stuff if they have other roles like framers, coroners or mafia cops. Though I guess ending the night early wouldn't exactly stop a kill unless the mafia was slow on deliberation.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

It's a party host ability. Whatever the default is for that I guess.
Now I have 9 brand new Poltergust 5000's to make, so obvious filler is obvious.


----------



## sanderidge

mrrrh. okay, I guess enough people are good with what's going down! 
I'm your friendly local town doctor although apparently I do your doctor visits by paying for them with all my capitalist democracy cash. so maybe not friendly to my bank account.
but I do have a question before I go into specifics:



Music Dragon said:


> *JackPK:*He claims that he _targeted DarkAura on N0, but something protected her_.





Phoenix of the Night said:


> Using my patented Pixelator, I can swap the places of two people every night! Ehehehe!


phoenix, who did you target with the pixelator night zero?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

I have a confession to make...
I don't know how to save sent messages...
Although I do believe it was ILS and Stryke...?
Uh, message me how to save sent messages plz.


----------



## Stryke

Phoenix of the Night said:


> Uh, message me how to save sent messages plz.


Go under your User CP, click Edit Options, look for the Private Messaging box, and click the  checkbox that says Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default. It doesn't recover messages you sent before that though, so we'll have to assume that you did switch me and ILS.


----------



## M&F

Music Dragon said:


> Yes, I can keep doing it as many times as I like, though I have to discard my current power set before I can take on a new one, and I don't know for certain what powers I'll get. Still, it's very handy.


Can you go back to previous powers? If so, with some judicious use of the power you have now, you can just know for mostly certain.



Music Dragon said:


> Superbird, please say "Abstain" if you want to confirm that I'm telling the truth. Otherwise, you can vote to lynch me, hehehe!


Transparent attempt to start the abstain train early! Ha! Lynch away, folks!

(don't take that comment seriously.)



Phoenix of the Night said:


> That means that even when the mafia tries to kill me,  they won't know until morning whether they killed me or not! Muahaha!


Or, I mean, now that you mentioned it publically, they might.



Phoenix of the Night said:


> It's a party host ability. Whatever the default is for that I guess.


The usual party host affects nighttime communications, rather than night actions, but TCoD games can kind of end up going any direction with it, since controlling nighttime communication is much screwier on a non-specialized forum format. Does your PM specify what your party does to night actions?


----------



## sanderidge

Phoenix of the Night said:


> Although I do believe it was ILS and Stryke...?


hmm. then, if someone protected darkAura N0, we have another protecting thing going on! although what it is I don't know.

I protected butterfree the first two nights and myself most recently.


----------



## Wargle

Metallica Fanboy said:


> The usual party host affects nighttime communications, rather than night actions, but TCoD games can kind of end up going any direction with it, since controlling nighttime communication is much screwier on a non-specialized forum format. Does your PM specify what your party does to night actions?


^This

From my experience, Party Host doesn't affect actions at all, it just gathers everyone together in one place (usually used in games with trackers/bombs and such)


Also from my experience there _is_ a variation on this that roleblocks every action _except_ for kills, and that's the Blizzard power used by the Ice Queen role (think Mei from Overwatch). This role is the mafia equivalent to Party Host


----------



## Wargle

Of course I'm not saying that Phoenix is lying/omitting anything with this. TCoD mafia roles tend to diverge from normal (such as The Thing here being the Gladiator role) roles that are used elsewhere, just adding on to what MF is saying.


Ideally Phoenix's PM was specific as to what it does, and how it works


----------



## ....

note to anyone and everyone: If you would like me to tell/remind you who you targeted each night, I can do that if you PM me about it!

(now resume mafiaing)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

wait shit
Uh, i THOUGHT it said nobody could be killed, but apparently it's just that nobody can be lynched?
Uh, I don't know how to put this.
Oh yeah, I do.
I fucked up.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

I THOUGHT that nobody could be killed, but apparently nobody can be lynched?
Uh, I don't know how to put this, guys...
Well, yeah I do.
I fucked up.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Uh
Don't mind that second one
I am very panicking


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

*sigh*
I wish that I wouldn't accidentally screw all of my friends over in mafia...


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Well, now I'll protect important people all I can... shoot...
Well, I won't focus on that right now. What I will focus on is...
What's up, Butterfree and Cynder? Being awfully quiet there... are you busy? ... or maybe GUILTY?


----------



## Superbird

Music Dragon said:


> Oh, DarkAura just pointed something out to me. We can use Superbird's Restless Spirit power to confirm my claim!
> 
> Superbird, please say "Abstain" if you want to confirm that I'm telling the truth. Otherwise, you can vote to lynch me, hehehe!


*Abstain*


----------



## Music Dragon

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Can you go back to previous powers? If so, with some judicious use of the power you have now, you can just know for mostly certain.


Unfortunately, I can't go back to my old power sets. I can only inherit a power set right after somebody dies; if I decline, that opportunity is gone forever.



Superbird said:


> *Abstain*


Thank you, thank you! You are most gracious.


----------



## Butterfree

Well, I'm a roleblocker, and I'm responsible for DarkAura not dying - I blocked JackPK N0. And then Superbird. I started to wonder if this was some kind of bastard thing where my role PM claimed I'm a roleblocker when actually I'm a serial killer, because my flavor involves kicking people, and the mafia game I picked is one where I was actually a serial killer but became genuinely convinced that Mai was mafia and argued the point so passionately that for part of it I forgot I wasn't actually town-aligned. But I blocked MF last night and he survived, so it appears to have been a coincidence. Thank God.


----------



## Stryke

Welp, I might as well hop on the roleclaim wagon: since everyone took so long to send in their night actions in the game I claimed (72 seconds should be more than enough time, guys), everyone must've been out of town! Ergo, I'm a Commuter. I can go out of town, effectively making all night actions targeted towards me null and void. But since this is a very OP power, I can only use it twice. I haven't used it yet, and I'm hoping I don't have to anytime soon...


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Alright maybe I'll wake myself up at mignight and do it immediately. 
Or maybe I'll do it at 6
I dunno.


----------



## ....

ok you know what everyone *24 hour extension to continue the talking and also vote to lynch someone/abstain!*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

wtf mimi
i woke up 6 hours ago to see this crap
i'm giving you a bad yelp review


----------



## Music Dragon

Yeah, okay, let's actually do something today. I vote to *lynch Cynder*, they seem to not be around anyway.


----------



## Cynder

*MD*, I haven't had much to add to the conversation lately. I was planning to use my power tonight, but if you wish.


----------



## Cynder

Actually, now that I've thought about it, I'll *Abstain*.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

He's abstaining because if he does, he won't get killed.
Superbird, *withdraw your vote.*


----------



## Cynder

Although I do want a lynch, I don't want to be the one who is lynched.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Suck it up, buttercup.
*Cynder.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Actually, before you get killed, what IS your power?


----------



## Cynder

One-shot Blizzard, prevents all night actions. No mafia kill, but no inspection either.


----------



## Music Dragon

Cynder said:


> One-shot Blizzard, prevents all night actions. No mafia kill, but no inspection either.


If that's true, why didn't you say anything earlier when someone else claimed to have the exact same one-shot power?


----------



## Cynder

Phoenix? He got his power sorted out.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

When I made the mistake and there was an _18 hour window to correct me._
Birdy, doll, could you please vote to lynch Cynder? It'll be much appreciated!
(oh god why did I start talking like someone's mother)


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Cynder said:


> Phoenix? He got his power sorted out.








Could you please clarify this statement? It's rather odd... Even in a game such as this, with many, many players, I highly doubt the individual roles would not be similar, even if some elements are similar. Could you clarify exactly how your and Pheonix's powers differ?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

I meant when I accidentally claimed to have the same role as him and he didn't counterclaim against me.
I thought I had Blizzard, but only had Party Host, and he claims to have Blizzard now but didn't react when I claimed I did.
Maybe claiming that by accident actually HELPED us!!!


----------



## Zero Moment

Hmmm... that's kinda like someone claiming Tracker when you're Tracker and not saying anything about it, even though the role is uncommon and there almost certainly is not two Trackers in the game.
Uh, I'm not certain where I was going with that simile, but anyways, I don't buy that non-reaction. *Cynder*.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Cynder! Answer the accusations presented against you!






Even taking into account that the accused has been acting very suspicious, I'd like to hear their defense. 






Kinda weird for a defense attorney to be on the attack, but whatever. All's fair in mafia, right?


----------



## M&F

I liek Skeletons said:


> Kinda weird for a defense attorney to be on the attack, but whatever. All's fair in mafia, right?


Nah, AA defense attorneys are all attack, provided that the target is that third party who actually committed the crime.

Anyways, yes, I wouldn't be inclined to trust *Cynder*'s claim any farther than I can throw it, specially considering it can be read as a transparent attempt to get us to keep him alive, and attempting to lynch a freshly proven innocent as an immediate reaction to being voted against hardly strikes me as much more pro-Town... but my gut feeling is that this might be ignorance rather than malice. Oh well; if worst comes to worst, it's only a one-shot power, and one that we're not dying to use, being that we've most likely got a comfortable lead on the mafiosi at the moment.


----------



## ....

With a grand total of 4 out of 6 (or something like that) votes placed against him, poor Cynder is thrown into the forest. You know, where all the bears and eagles and stuff are. Stuff that will be guaranteed to kill him by the end of the night, 

As for the rest of you, you all decide to go rummaging through all his stuff. There's no appliances in his house or anything, and on his counter you find a list of names. It's unfortunate that you can't read any of it, because it looked like it was thrown in a freezer for a solid ten days. And then melted out for a day and then re-frozen. Either way the paper is kinda gross looking and you don't want to touch it anymore. Also in his house was just a bunch of rocks. It looks like he really enjoyed collecting rocks. He even had one that had a little Swiss army knife stuck into it. (One of you decides to steal it. No harm in taking the stuff of the dead, right? Besides, it looks like it's worth something.)

*Cynder is dead. He was Mafia.
48 hours for night sctions.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Suh-weet! 
Now, *Let's explore the Gloomy Manor!*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Suh-weet! 
Now, *Let's explore the Gloomy Manor!*


----------



## ....

Congratulations! Every mafia game that is still alive decides to go and explore the Gloomy Manor. This means that *discussion may continue all through the night. No players may be lynched, but all night actions must be sent in as usual.*. 

Have fun!!


----------



## M&F

*Travelogue Entry #0*
_Month 0, Week 0, Day 0, Hour 0_

Mansions. Why did it have to be mansions.


----------



## Wargle

I would like to point out that Cynder probably didn't claim Blizzard early because I literally said Blizzard is the Mafia counterpart to Party host in that one post I made. So yea. Called it. Thanks Wargle, you're so helpful, we appreciate all you do


----------



## Stryke

Could someone help me out? This carpet is swallowing me alive...


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Superbird, why aren't you hanging out with other ghosts?Do's and Don'ts of Ghost Raising by Professor E. Gadd says that young ghosts like yourself should be having fun with friends, not silently contemplating the cold, dark abyss and why you deserved to die.
Have fun!


----------



## sanderidge

night talking!! how fun!!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

AAAAH! SPOOKY! (Just in time for Halloween, too...)






A-ahem... so, why did you activate your power, Pheonix?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

I guess to prove I'm innocent...?
I'm on the spot, guys. This is my first mafia game.
Maybe I should postpone that game I'm gonna host...
Le_Shrug.aia


----------



## sanderidge

Hm, I guess you could've saved it for some other time, like if we needed to discuss on a sudden bout of claims overnight.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Let's just say that I started my first bandwagon against mafia.
Or helped lynch my first mafia.
Or something.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

It"s a celebration for that.


----------



## M&F

Eh, it's not like this power, in this format, really does a ton more than confirm itself. Which is what it's doing right now.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Before the party is over, I just want everyone to hear one thing. This is no doubt the most important thing I can say.
*ahem*
*Help, Help!*


----------



## ....

The night is over, and all the little Mafia Games decide to file out of the Gloomy Manor. As the sun rises, you decide to do a head count.

One, two, three, four...

Everyone is here. Huh. Sure, some of you are a bit spooked, but the Manor was pretty spooky. Unfortunately, this also means you can't go rummaging through a house again on this fine morning. What a shame.

*Nobody has died. 72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Hmm, well I can only tell you one thing for sure, and that's  I'm Rick Harrison and this is my pawnshop.  i pixelated sanderidge and Butterfree last night, just so you know.


----------



## M&F

Well! Right now, we have 9 players alive, out of which, most likely, only 1 is scum -- considering that so far we've cleared two mafiosi and one third-party scum. I suppose it wouldn't be altogether too unreasonable (if a bit towards the edge of reason) for there to be 2 scum left. Either way, Town most likely has a major lead in the numbers right now.

Do we have any thoughts on the no-kill? For starters, whoever Butterfree may have blocked last night is worth considering as a suspect.


----------



## sanderidge

No-kill isn't from my heal, I forgot to send in an action last night...


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

There goes my theory out the window faster than soneone in a running in the 90's meme...


----------



## Music Dragon

Alright, so let's summarize everyone's claims so far:

*Stryke:* Claims to be a 2-shot Commuter, but hadn't yet used that power at the time of claiming.
*Zero Moment:* Hasn't claimed.
*sanderidge:* Claims to be a Doctor, but isn't responsible for the no-kill last night.
*Music Dragon:* That's me! Confirmed Universal Backup, currently Medium.
*Phoenix of the Night:* Confirmed Party Host/Bus Driver. Swapped sanderidge and Butterfree last night.
*Wargle:* Hasn't claimed. However, given Cynder's attempted "Blizzard" bluff, I highly doubt Wargle is mafia.
*I liek Skeletons:* Hasn't claimed.
*Metallica Fanboy:* Claims to be a Hunter (gets to kill someone when lynched).
*Butterfree:* Claims to be a Roleblocker. Supposedly responsible for stopping Jack's kill on N0.
We need information about the no-kill. If Butterfree could tell us who she roleblocked, that would be our best lead; since sanderidge didn't heal anyone, the only other explanation I can think of is Stryke's Commute, or a power we don't yet know about. So it seems fairly likely that Butterfree blocked the killer.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Looks like it's about a good as time as any to claim. 






I'm a dreaming god, and I have a set of sprites from which I can pick. I can only use each sprite once, and I'm not privy to their effects.

Last night, I targeted MF.


----------



## Music Dragon

I liek Skeletons said:


> Looks like it's about a good as time as any to claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a dreaming god, and I have a set of sprites from which I can pick. I can only use each sprite once, and I'm not privy to their effects.
> 
> Last night, I targeted MF.


Interesting. What sprite was this, exactly? Not that I think we'd be able to figure it out, but might as well ask. There's a chance that it was a blocking or healing effect, which could also explain the lack of a death.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Of course. It was a Zenyatta sprite. All of my powers are activated through Overwatch sprays. 






I've asked Mimikyu about the nature of these sprites, and they were all given their powers deliberately. Besides this, I've also asked if the sprites' powers consist of only death and protection (the answer is no).


----------



## Music Dragon

Hmm... Well, Zenyatta is a healer in Overwatch, if I'm not mistaken. So it wouldn't be a stretch to assume that the power you picked is a healing or jailing one. Doesn't tell us anything conclusive either way. We still need more information from the people who haven't posted yet.


----------



## Wargle

Butterfree's post won't do you any good, since I jailed her (indirectly). I was going for Sanderige, but since they were switched....


Also of note, I blocked Butterfree one other night. Night one. When she said she targeted Jack.


----------



## Stryke

Wargle said:


> Also of note, I blocked Butterfree one other night. Night one. When she said she targeted Jack.


But didn't Butterfree block Jack on Night 0? Or was that what you meant to say?


----------



## Music Dragon

Wargle said:


> Butterfree's post won't do you any good, since I jailed her (indirectly). I was going for Sanderige, but since they were switched....
> 
> 
> Also of note, I blocked Butterfree one other night. Night one. When she said she targeted Jack.


You mean night 0, right? That's an odd thing to say. Since this (sort of) contradicts Butterfree's claim, why didn't you come forward with this information sooner?

Oh, and also: I'm going to tentatively vote to *lynch Butterfree* since she's not talking. However, I intend to retract my vote as soon as she speaks up.


----------



## M&F

Between the silence and her claim being super convenient (not to mention, entirely non-indicative of alignment, even if true), I've been suspicious of Butterfree for a while, but Wargle only sharing that information now does strike me as almost equally odd.

(I have another player I've been lowkey suspcious of, but we can sort these two out first.)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

We've got one piece of the puzzle that we dropped on the floor the other day which someone picked up and won't give it to us...
Basically, who is Zero Moment?
I might just be too tired to notice if it's true or not, but they're being awfully quiet to me... speak up, no?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

whoops, that sounded a bit too threatening for someone who voted against a mafia...
I mean, have you a roleblock ability? Maybe a jack of all trades?


----------



## Wargle

Yes, I did mean night 0. Not used to starting on 0.


And I didn't say anything day 1 because I thought it was plausible, but then her silence combined with the no kill did it for me.


I;d love if Butterfree spoke up to these. She's online as I type this.


----------



## Butterfree

I targeted Stryke last night. If Wargle jailed me N0, then fair enough, there's some other reason JackPK's kill didn't work; obviously I wouldn't have known that either way, though, so I'm not sure why you'd hold that against me? I'm a roleblocker and the person I targeted apparently failed to execute their night action; of course I figure that means it was me.

(If I were lying, I doubt I'd have jumped at the opportunity to claim responsibility for something I knew a different, possibly-alive player must actually have been responsible for.)

How does the night action priority work here, though? If A jails B while C tries to switch B and D, does that mean B gets jailed and thus can't be targeted by C and the switch doesn't go through, or that B and D get switched so D gets jailed instead? If it's the former, then we probably should be lynching Stryke.


----------



## M&F

Wargle said:


> And I didn't say anything day 1 because I thought it was plausible, but then her silence combined with the no kill did it for me.


Hm? Elaborate, please. What was exactly was plausible, that made it not worth divulging information that may have improved our understanding of the situation?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Oh yeah btw I'm asking Mimi what i did N0 so i can know.
Maybe I did swap butterfree for someone last night...
Mimi, please tell me before the night phase.
Withdraw your votes till the results come in, please. Wouldn't want to accidentally kill a person we proved by forgetting that little tidbit.


----------



## Music Dragon

Hrrm. I'll *retract my vote*, but we should definitely lynch someone today.


----------



## Zero Moment

Phoenix of the Night said:


> whoops, that sounded a bit too threatening for someone who voted against a mafia...
> I mean, have you a roleblock ability? Maybe a jack of all trades?


Uh. Hm. Surprisingly spot on guess. Though I don't have a roleblocking ability. Instead I have a one-shot doublevote.
I investigated MD as innocent N0, by the way. Hasn't really been relevant though, since he hasn't been under fire.


----------



## ....

Butterfree said:


> How does the night action priority work here, though? If A jails B while C tries to switch B and D, does that mean B gets jailed and thus can't be targeted by C and the switch doesn't go through, or that B and D get switched so D gets jailed instead? If it's the former, then we probably should be lynching Stryke.


 In the situation you described, I would have the swap between B and D occur first, with D then being jailed instead of B. Other GMs probably do it differently, so that's why I'm clarifying.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

So yes, I swapped Butterfree and ILS N0. So there goes that lead. Let's look for more.


----------



## Wargle

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Hm? Elaborate, please. What was exactly was plausible, that made it not worth divulging information that may have improved our understanding of the situation?


There being a roleblocker and a jailer. Also I assumed that Butterfree probably had a second power/passive ability to go along with her roleblock, otherwise she'd be an inferior version of my main power.


----------



## Music Dragon

Okay, so... Phoenix of the Night swapped Butterfree and ILS on N0, which means Butterfree was never jailed, which means she probably did block Jack after all. Solves that problem.

I'm not really sure who we should be lynching. Everyone seems about equally suspicious to me, haha. But we're not gonna get anywhere if we don't lynch, so I'm gonna go ahead and vote to *lynch ILS*. It's highly unusual for a Dreaming God to be able to pick targets (as my friendly ghost pals pointed out), and even if he's telling the truth, a role that has no idea what its own powers do could very well end up hurting us rather than helping us.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Bye-LS, *ILS.*
If you're inno, then you can file a complaint with Music Dragon.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Bye-LS, *ILS.*
If you're inno, then you can file a complaint with Music Dragon.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

crap i didn't mean to double post


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Actually, ILS did seem pretty peeved about the night extension misunderstanding... who knows, worst comes to worst they're an alien


----------



## Stryke

Phoenix of the Night said:


> Actually, ILS did seem pretty peeved about the night extension misunderstanding... who knows, worst comes to worst they're an alien


I highly doubt that they're an alien, seeing as we already have a third party in Jack. But that is pretty dodgy...


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Hello i am in the hospital atm and i just opened the thread right now
Please wait while i type my response, thanks guys!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Okay so here's a rundown of my actions:
N0: Lúcio on Butterfree
N1: No one; that's why I was annoyed. I failed to send my action in time.
N2: Torbjörn on DA. 
N3: Zenyatta on MF, as I have said.

With all due respect, these accusations are tenuous at best. I can't really be blamed for the utility of my role. Such an approach will surely lead to a town loss in no time.

To balance the vote, I *abstain*.


----------



## ....

*24 hour extension because I only have 3 votes and there's 9/10 of you guys >:(*


----------



## Superbird

*ILS*


----------



## sanderidge

ok i haven't voted like once this whole game I need to pay attention to phases

as always bandwagons make me nervous. but I guess i can jump on it too? sorry, *ils*...


----------



## Zero Moment

Hmmm... while I don't get the feeling that *ILS* is mafia, the bandwagon has spoken.


----------



## Stryke

*jumps onto the moving bandwagon* Sorry, *ILS*...


----------



## I liek Squirtles

A better way to say sorry is by stopping the bandwagon, just sayin'.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

The bandwagon is set to "perpetual motion" Attempting to change settings will result in an instant lynch.


----------



## Wargle

I liek Skeletons said:


> Okay so here's a rundown of my actions:
> N0: Lúcio on Butterfree
> N1: No one; that's why I was annoyed. I failed to send my action in time.
> N2: Torbjörn on DA.
> N3: Zenyatta on MF, as I have said.


I'm not even sure what these would do. Lúcio and Zenyatta are both healers, and Orb of Discord doesn't really seem like it would do much here. If you had access to every character you could just spam the healer or defender classes and do pretty much the same thing. Also I'm not sure what Torb would do, other than place a turret? Make DA a paranoid gun owner? Seems odd. I could see it being select ones like Mercy/Mei/Lúcio/Hanzo/Reaper/McCree because those could all realistically do something different, but all of them? Jack of All Trades usually only have a few powers, not 26.



*ILS*


Wargle why write out a paragraph just to follow the bandwagon I'm not following it, because I actually have reasoning smh


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

I'm one of the conductors of the bandwagon. Thank you for riding. Do you have a ticket?


----------



## Music Dragon

Wargle said:


> I'm not even sure what these would do. Lúcio and Zenyatta are both healers, and Orb of Discord doesn't really seem like it would do much here. If you had access to every character you could just spam the healer or defender classes and do pretty much the same thing. Also I'm not sure what Torb would do, other than place a turret? Make DA a paranoid gun owner? Seems odd. I could see it being select ones like Mercy/Mei/Lúcio/Hanzo/Reaper/McCree because those could all realistically do something different, but all of them? Jack of All Trades usually only have a few powers, not 26.
> 
> 
> 
> *ILS*
> 
> 
> Wargle why write out a paragraph just to follow the bandwagon I'm not following it, because I actually have reasoning smh


He claimed Dreaming God, not Jack of All Trades. And he never said he had 26 sprites to choose from. And he also specifically stated that he can use each sprite only once, so he can't spam protective/healing powers. And just because we can't think of an obvious effect for each sprite, that doesn't mean the role is implausible.

I'm still voting to lynch ILS because it's a relatively safe move, but you're seriously exaggerating how suspicious he actually is.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I have all the champions' sprays to choose from (minus Ana's). I suspected Torb gives some sort of item to the target; it's possible DA received something from me that night.


----------



## ....

After a slow and dragged out discussion, the votes are finally in. Nobody is truly convinced of ILS's powers, but nobody seems to believe in him. One of you enters his house, right at the sunset, and puts and end to him. His body is disposed of in the woods, where the bears and birds will eat it most likely.

Now that the body is gone, you are free to explore the house. On his bookshelf are, unsurprisingly, books. Except they're all picture books. The words have all been whited out with correction fluid, and only the pictures remain. His desk is riddled with drawings, one for each of you. Some are crossed out, and some remain untouched, as pristine as the day they were drawn. Some are pinned up onto a small corkboard with a frowny face drawn over it in chalk, and you recognize those ones as the pictures of the dead. They're certainly ...not very good, but they're recognizable. You can tell he was keeping track of who was here and who was not.

There are no indicators that he had any ill will against you. No guns or anything, and certainly no knives. It's a shame he wasn't mafia, but you all figured he had to die for the sake of the town.

*ILS is dead. He was innocent. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## ....

The air grows colder in the mornings now as the Mafia Games are slowly picked off at night. Wearily, each game steps out of their house, hoping that all others have escaped unscathed. You form a small circle, all wrapped in blankets and huddling close to each other to keep what little warmth you have remaining.

You do a head count, and again, and again. Seven, you get each time. Seven, seven, seven. This isn't right. There should be eight now. You count again, walking around and tapping on the cold heads of all outside. Seven.

You do a roll call, still out in the cold, because if you have to be cold then so should everyone else. You find out that you still only have seven, and there are eight listed on your sheet. Tentatively, you cross off a name, and you enter the house of the one you think is dead, and find another body. It is headless this time, with a note stabbed into the floor beside it with a knife.

"Sorry."

You look around the house, and find a normal pair of shoes, all muddied up and heavily worn. The kitchen has been scrubbed clean of everything, including possessions. The sink is filled with blood, stopped at the bottom with a large cork. Nobody pulls it out. The fireplace is still burning with wood, but you can tell it's about to go out. Several pokeballs sit atop the mantle, all without labels. You decide it's better to leave them be.

*Butterfree is dead. She was not mafia. 72 hours to discuss and decide who to lynch.*


----------



## Music Dragon

Hmm. Do you think it's significant that the message read "not mafia" as opposed to "innocent"? Then again, there's been no consistent formatting for the death messages, so probably not.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

I can tell you that Wargle dodged a bullet last night.
Because I swapped them for Butterfree.
Whoopsadaisy


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Alright, chances are high that we only have 1-2 mafia left. I'm proven inno and so is MD (was it them? Pretty sure). Wargle wouldn't be a killing role unless there's more than one and sandy is pro healer 2k16(if she is a healer) because wargle wouldn't kill wargle jnless wargle wanted to kill wargle. 
Discussion time


----------



## Wargle

Last night I put Stryke in bird jail, and a kill still happened so there's that.


----------



## Music Dragon

Hmm. Well, let's see... Phoenix and I are proven innocents. Phoenix also claims to have swapped Wargle and Butterfree last night, which means Wargle was the mafia's intended target, which means Wargle is not mafia. And Wargle claims to have jailed Stryke, which means Stryke wasn't the killer.

So, if we assume that the above is correct (it might not be!), that leaves the following suspects: Zero Moment, sanderidge, and Metallica Fanboy.

Here's my proposal: today, we lynch sanderidge or ZM. If we choose correctly, we might very well win the game just like that. If we mislynch, that leaves MF and one other suspect. So tomorrow, we can lynch MF, since he claimed Hunter. If MF is lying, he's probably mafia, so we win; if he's telling the truth, he can then drop his vengekill to take out the last remaining suspect.

Unless there are any objections, I'm gonna choose to *lynch sanderidge* today.


----------



## Stryke

Music Dragon said:


> Hmm. Well, let's see... Phoenix and I are proven innocents. Phoenix also claims to have swapped Wargle and Butterfree last night, which means Wargle was the mafia's intended target, which means Wargle is not mafia. And Wargle claims to have jailed Stryke, which means Stryke wasn't the killer.
> 
> So, if we assume that the above is correct (it might not be!), that leaves the following suspects: Zero Moment, sanderidge, and Metallica Fanboy.
> 
> Here's my proposal: today, we lynch sanderidge or ZM. If we choose correctly, we might very well win the game just like that. If we mislynch, that leaves MF and one other suspect. So tomorrow, we can lynch MF, since he claimed Hunter. If MF is lying, he's probably mafia, so we win; if he's telling the truth, he can then drop his vengekill to take out the last remaining suspect.
> 
> Unless there are any objections, I'm gonna choose to *lynch sanderidge* today.


That's pretty rock-solid logic; I can't really see any flaws (correct me if I'm wrong on that) Anyway... bye, *sanderidge*.


----------



## M&F

Hm-hm, that works. I wasn't sure about Wargle, to be honest, but we have little reason to doubt Phoenix of the Night's affirmation (although it's as good a time as any to mention that a role confirmation is _not_ an alignment confirmation necessarily -- even if it's fairly reasonable to assume party hosts aren't mafia) and obviously Wargle has probably not tried to attack Wargle last night, so, provided that there isn't another roleblock we haven't accounted for, it all checks out.

G'bye, *sanderidge*! Let's see if your capitalist ways have led you to a path of corruption.


----------



## Music Dragon

I mean, it's worth noting that even if all three suspects are actually innocent, and the real mafioso is Wargle, I'm pretty sure we can _still_ win this by sheer voting power thanks to me and Superbird.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Sorry, * faorzia sanderidge.*
(i swear, that namechange is gonna screw with me forever.)


----------



## sanderidge

^^" At this point, I don't think I can do much! although it doesn't seem like you'll need a healer anymore anyway. 

I'll *abstain* on principle.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Can mafia choose to kill themselves? I just thought of something.


----------



## Music Dragon

Phoenix of the Night said:


> Can mafia choose to kill themselves? I just thought of something.


Highly doubt anyone would attempt that gambit.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Hmm...


----------



## Zero Moment

Sure, I think we can go for *Sanderidge*.


----------



## Superbird

*Sanderidge*


----------



## Wargle

I don't think they can kill themselves. A partner maybe. Also that would require me knowing that I was going to get witched with butterfree.

*sanderidge*


----------



## ....

Another day, another bandwagon. sanderidge is unceremoniously killed as everyone just watches. After confirming her death, you all go over to her house to rummage through it and find out her true intentions.

She was _super rich_. There's just stacks of money all over her house. Couch? Has money on it. Counter? Covered in money. Cabinets? Stuffed to the brim with money. Toilet? No money in there because it's a toilet. One of you takes a painting off the wall and discovers a hole in the wall behind it. Almost unsurprisingly, her walls are lined with money. That can't be legal.

And yet no signs of association with those against you. You had your eyes set on the wrong target again...

*sanderidge is dead. She was innocent. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## ....

24 hour extension b/c midterms and also i still need some night actions >:(


----------



## ....

Another day, another death. Well, maybe not actually.

*Nobody has died. 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Wargle

Look what happened when I took ZM to bird jail. How coincidental.


----------



## Zero Moment

Hm. Obviously that means that I was targeted to be killed last night.
Unless Phoenix has gotten up to more switching shenanigans.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

lolno i swapped MD and myself.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Either you're the killer, or stryke commuted.
MD, I'm gonna let you make the call


----------



## M&F

Hmmm. ZM's looking very suspicious right now, but we'd best dig in as much as possible. First off, we'll need MD to confirm this ASAP, but I wouldn't be surprised if he picked up Faorzia's heal last night -- that'd be an alternate (and woefully underinformative) explanation for the no-death. We'll also need a proper roleclaim out of ZM -- depending on what it is, we could very well come up with a way to snare the remaining mafiosx in whatever lie they're telling.


----------



## Music Dragon

I did not pick up sanderidge's powers, I am still a Medium.

Based on the information we have, I can see only two possible explanations here: either Stryke dodged a kill by commuting, or ZM is the killer and was jailed. Either way, I can't see any reason not to go ahead with our original plan: lynch MF, and if he's telling the truth, he can use his vengekill to take out ZM. In the unlikely event that neither of them are mafia, we still have four players left plus one dead voter, so it's not like it's a risky move.

I vote to *lynch MF*.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Welp. 
*Metallica Fanboy*


----------



## Superbird

*Metallica Fanboy*


----------



## M&F

Well, I've no objections to being lynched, although bandwagoning me shouldn't preclude the rest of the discussion -- you've all potentially still got one night with a mafiosx on the loose.


----------



## Stryke

*Metallica Fanboy*
Yeah, that's all...


----------



## M&F

Oh, puke, I forgot this thing is timing-activated.

Well, then! "*GYARADOS USED HYPER BEAM ON ZERO MOMENT!*" And, uh, what's an appropriate one-liner before you die and take someone with you... We poppin the biggest bottles when Makorra happens tomorrow?


----------



## ....

As the sun begins to set, Metallica Fanboy begins to glow with a shining, bright light. All of a sudden, he turns from whatever his previous form was into a large, magnificent Gyarados, and he absolutely _obliterates_ Zero Moment with a well-timed Hyper Beam. There isn't even a body left. Everybody is kind of shocked, to be honest.

After a significant amount of teamwork, you all finally bring down MF with like ten extension cords and a lake full of water. It killed all the other fish in the lake too, but at least this is over with. You decide to inspect MF's house first, since it was closest to the now-corpse-filled lake. In retrospective, it kind of makes sense, since he was a Magikarp this whole time. You open the door to find nothing but water. It all spills out the front door and you wonder how he ever left his house. Upon closer inspection, there is a large hole in his roof that he probably entered and exited through. You determine that, since he was a Magikarp, he probably wouldn't have anything to do with the mafia mafia.

A quick inspection of ZM's house reveals just a bunch of Greek stuff. Super old Greek stuff, you know like pots and family trees and stuff. Also a bunch of scythes and sickles. You know, the usual for a Titan. You also find a bunch of notes (all written in Greek) that none of you can read. You decide you probably don't want to read them, even though they might reveal any last hidden secrets...

*Metallica Fanboy is dead. He was innocent.
Zero Moment is dead. He was mafia.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## ....

After a long, cold night filled with nothing but torrential rain, the sun finally rises once more. Those of you who are left reluctantly rise out of your beds and leave your warm houses for the cold dampness of the outdoors. Again, names are listed off of the old, worn roll call sheet. One does not answer, and you fear the worst yet again. You try to call out the name some more, in hopes that it'll bring him back. (It doesn't.)

After minutes of deliberation, you decide to pay a visit to Music Dragon's house. In the corner is a single weeping ghost. You don't ask him questions, but you do leave a note next to him saying that he's welcome to come and help out. His house is relatively barren, with only a minimal amount of furniture. He has a bed, and some pillows, and some chairs, all in a plain white. His house was truly a blank slate.

You don't find any notes or writing on anything that indicates that Music Dragon had any bad intentions for you. You assume that he was on your side. As you leave, his ghost follows you outside.

*Music Dragon is dead. He was innocent. He is still eligible to cast lynch votes in the thread.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

i swear 
if one of you is an alien
Im going to flip more shit than a fast food worker.
Assuming noone has any bonkers abilities, if we kill a non-alien today, even if theyre inno,  mafia cant target themselves so ill just swap and not get killed and lynch them tomorrow.
Unless someone has some op vote control ability
Hopefully, lynching *Wargle*doesn't screw me over royally.


----------



## Stryke

I'm a bit iffy on this plan, but its not like I have any better ideas. You have any other ideas, *Wargle*?


----------



## Wargle

Hmm. I jailed Stryke last night. I wrote a paragraph in my pm actually lol trying to reason it out. The only person left I haven't jailed is Phoenix. Interesting to have Party Host and Blizzard together. I must say, Stryke and MD were the top two suspects I had, but now? Now I think I see what must be done. Pop my Gladiator, hope y'all can see my side.


*Wargle used Brave Bird on Phoenix!*

Because Phoenix's plan ends in a 100% easy auto Mafia victory (1v1), so no, you _can't_ switch and lynch tomorrow. Nice try.


----------



## Superbird

*Phoenix of the Night*


----------



## ....

*All votes have been reset! You may now only vote for either Wargle or Phoenix of the Night!*


----------



## Stryke

*Phoenix of the Night*, I guess...


----------



## Stryke

Also, you know what, a mafia win is pretty inevitable at this point. Why? I'm not a simple commuter; I'm a suicide bomber. More to the point though... I'm the final mafiosi. But since I'm 99% sure none of you have day-kill powers, and you can only vote for Wargle or Phoenix now... yeah. If it weren't for Wargle jailing me that one night, proving my "innocence", and now using the Gladiator thing keeping me in the clear, I probably would've been picked off sooner, so thanks for that, Wargle!

But what I don't understand is that you say you jailed me last night, but I still killed MD... was that a swap on your part, Phoenix?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Holy fucking shit


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Wait, can we still *abstain?*


----------



## ....

Phoenix of the Night said:


> Wait, can we still *abstain?*


No abstaining, due to Wargle's gladiator ability. All votes must either be for you or Wargle.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

shit.
Dangit wargle, you broke it. 
*wargley wargle*


----------



## Wargle

Phoenix did you switch last night?


----------



## Wargle

Wait I don't think it would have done any good because iirc they can't switch themselves, and that's the only thing I can think of that explains how MD was targetted and still killed


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

I swapped stryke and I.
So he wasnt jailed.
So he killed.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

(I mean it was pretty obvious I didn't have blizzard and I had party host, what with us being able to commhnicate and all of the party flavor text from mimi, but whatever ok)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Actually even if we changed all the votes i dont know who would have the better chance of winning, me swapping with stryke or you jailing him, both would stop a kill
And i dont know if it matters, because he can still bomb the last inno left before they vote 
So... would that be a mafia win, an innocent win, or a fuck you nobody gets it win?


----------



## Stryke

Phoenix of the Night said:


> Actually even if we changed all the votes i dont know who would have the better chance of winning, me swapping with stryke or you jailing him, both would stop a kill
> And i dont know if it matters, because he can still bomb the last inno left before they vote
> So... would that be a mafia win, an innocent win, or a fuck you nobody gets it win?


A mafia win happens when there's a 1-to-1 mafia-to-innocent ratio. So if you tried that, I would still win.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

But theres still technically 3 innocent votes...
SB, MD, and the living one
So what does that mean?
(dangit mimi, whyd you have to make this so complex, why all the double roles and stuff i mean come on)


----------



## Wargle

Ugh variations and how i hate them. I'm used to every role being unable to self target, so that threw me.

Also, insta voting for me even though I was confirmed innocent (by your actions nonetheless) is what made me pop Gladiator on you


----------



## Stryke

Phoenix of the Night said:


> But theres still technically 3 innocent votes...
> SB, MD, and the living one
> So what does that mean?
> (dangit mimi, whyd you have to make this so complex, why all the double roles and stuff i mean come on)


MD and Superbird are dead, but they can still vote. Think of it this way: I can't kill a ghost, but they don't really count as part of the townies.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

To be honest, I was really tired.
But if there's SOME way we can win, lets find it.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Some part of my tired brain said, "no he isnt proven. Kill him."
Chalk one up for too much schoolwork and memes.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Final three is pretty good for my first ever mafia game


----------



## ....

ok so *12 hour extension because someone needs to break the tie.*


----------



## Superbird

*Phoenix of the Night*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

shit.


----------



## ....

After much (actually admittedly not very much) deliberation, the last few settle on who to lynch, and it's poor Phoenix. It was realized far too late that they had entirely eliminated the last mafia from consideration. Reluctantly, the last living two hoisted Phoenix up and down into the lake, tying bricks around his arms and legs so he could not escape.

And then there were two. The Wargle and the very bestest, Stryke. One mafia and one townie. As such, Stryke reveals his plan.

"KILL alt eh people." Such a simple and cunning plan, he thinks to himself in his head. Wargle stands and stares, confused at this blatantly obvious reveal. Of course that's his goal, he is a Mafia Game after all. She shakes her head, still staring into his eyes, and flies away on her beautifully patriotic wings. The ghosts, Superbird and Music Dragon, slowly fade away, a single tear rolling down each of their ghostly cheeks. So beautiful, yet so haunting.

"im mfia. everyones dead, I win," Stryke whispers into the sunset. "I win."

*The mafia have won! Role PMs and a night action log will be posted shortly.*


----------



## ....

ROLE PMS:​


Spoiler: 1. JackPK



*TVTROPES MAFIA - THE TROPER - CURRENT STATUS: RUINING OTHER PEOPLE'S LIVES*​
	Although you had 50 players in your game and a whole _load_ of tropes to choose from, your game sadly went unfinished. You are here to get revenge for being put in the Graveyard of Never Started and/or Abandoned Mafia Games. You are SO DETERMINED to come back to life that you Came Back Stronger than ever. You don't have time to deal with these labels of being a member of The Legitimate Businessmen's Social Club or being an Innocent Bystander since you're SO BUSY BEING A 50-PLAYER MAFIA GAME.

	...So instead, you've decided to do your own thing. You've decided to kill all these other Mafia Games and bury them yourself in the ground where you were buried. All by yourself. *Once per night, you can choose to kill a person of your choice*, unless they're already dead. There's no point in wasting time on killing a dead Mafia Game!! Upon close inspection, you would probably show up as MAFIA rather than INNOCENT. You know, since you have a bunch of weapons and junk in your house. It's pretty suspicious.

Your goal is basically to either (a) *be the last one remaining* OR (b) have *everyone in the game, including you, die*. If either of these conditions are fulfilled, you win and nobody else does.

(tl;dr you are a THIRD PARTY SERIAL KILLER who shows up as MAFIA UPON INSPECTION/DEATH. You win when EVERYONE ELSE IS DEAD or IF EVERYBODY IN THE GAME IS DEAD.)





Spoiler: 2. Superbird



*REVERSE MAFIA - THE MEDIUM - CURRENT STATUS: NOT ONE OF THE DEAD, BUT YOU LIKE TALKING TO THEM*​
	You used to be a ghost, remember? Actually, no wait, it was all of your innocent players who were ghosts. They all got turned into lousy humans though!! Luckily for you, all this spooky ghost business and all this angel magic going around in your game has given you *the ability to talk with all of the dead Mafia Games*. Except it's also anchored your spirit to Earth so that when you die, you're stuck in this town. 

	After a little while of going to the Graveyard of Never Started and/or Abandoned Mafia Games (you know, where all the bodies of Mafia Games who die are going to go after all this) in the past, you decided to make what you like to call a "Graveyard Quicktopic", where ghosts can just post messages directly to you and each other! Luckily, you can talk right back at them through the same system. However, if you die, the Graveyard Quicktopic will be closed by me and nobody will be able to post in it anymore. In addition, due to being stuck here after you turn into a ghost, you still have *the ability to post a lynch vote (AND ONLY A LYNCH VOTE) in the thread*, with the usual ability of changing it to suit however you please.

(tl;dr you are an INNOCENT ALIGNED MEDIUM who can COMMUNICATE WITH THE DEAD. When you die, you turn into an INNOCENT ALIGNED RESTLESS SPIRIT who can POST A LYNCH VOTE IN THE THREAD EACH DAY. You win when ALL NON-INNOCENT PLAYERS ARE DEAD, EVEN IF YOU ARE DEAD.)





Spoiler: 3. Stryke



*THE VERY BESTEST MAFIYA GAME - THE BESTEST (LIKE NO ONE EVER WAS) - CURRENT STATUS: KILL ALT EH PEOPLE*​
	you ar mfia, the bestest of the mafiya but not good enough 2 be the don (too bad). yuor fellow mafiyas are zero moment (greek mythology mafia) and vipera magnifica (song choice mafia) and u can talk with them out of thread in the quiktopik. at *any point during the day u can decide that this game has rustled your jimmies for long enough and kill both u and another person* (both in the gmae and in real life™). except then u and the mfia will be down 1 member and both of u will be gosts. that is not good and also very spooky. 

(tl;dr you are a MAFIA ALIGNED TERRORIST who can POST "[name] has rustled my jimmies for long enough" IN BOLD TEXT TO KILL BOTH YOU AND THE TARGET. You win when AT LEAST 50% OF THE LIVING PLAYERS ARE MAFIA.)





Spoiler: 4. Zero Moment



*GREEK MYTHOLOGY MAFIA - THE LEADER OF THE TITANS - CURRENT STATUS: NOT OVERTHROWN QUITE YET*​
	Your game was all about Greek Mythology, except there was one thing missing. Well technically, there was a Titan in your game, but just a generic one! Due to all of the power of those Greek Gods in your game, you decided to turn into an all powerful Titan yourself.

	You are Cronus, who overthrew his own father and ruled for a while. And now that you're in this tiny little Mafia town, you've decided to take it over. You decided to use your Titan powers to form a mafia and create a Quicktopic of Chaos and Disorder. Since you created this mafia, *you're the head of it*! So at least you get to rule over something, you know? 

	Since you're the leader of the Mafia, you chose your partners to be *Stryke (the very bestest mafiya game) and Vipera Magnifica (Song Choice Mafia)*. After discussing with them, *once per night you can choose someone to kill*. If you die, your ability to choose who dies will automatically go to Vipera Magnifica, and if he dies, it will be given to Stryke. If all of you are dead, then it'll probably go somewhere, right?? All that Titan power has to go somewhere in the world.

	In addition, *once per game you may use your Titan abilities to cast a doublevote*. During the day, you may PM me to tell me that you would like to apply your doublevote to *the same game day that you PM me during*. Your extra vote *will automatically be applied to whoever you are voting for*. If you change your vote, the extra vote will automatically change.

(tl;dr you are a MAFIA ALIGNED DON who can ULTIMATELY CHOOSE WHO TO KILL EVERY NIGHT. In addition, you have a ONE-SHOT DOUBLEVOTING ABILITY. You win when AT LEAST 50% OF THE LIVING PLAYERS ARE MAFIA.)





Spoiler: 5. Vipera Magnifica



*SONG CHOICE MAFIA - THE BACKUP SINGER - CURRENT STATUS: DANCING TO THE BEAT OF OTHER PEOPLE'S DRUMS*​
	There were like eight of your game or something, right? Well, either way, most of them were completed. The very last one, however, was sent to the Graveyard of Never Started and/or Abandoned Mafia Games. For that, you decided to rise from the dead again (using the power of 7 of your other games) and join the mafia. Your fellow mafia members are Stryke (the very bestest mafiya game) and Zero Moment (Greek Mythology Mafia). You can talk with them here, at the Quicktopic of Chaos and Disorder!

	Since there were eight iterations of you, that means that you have a whole lot of songs used in your history. Each song had a different beat, differnet lyrics, and a different mood. All this variation has had a kind of... effect on your powers. Instead of having a designated ability of your own, you have *the ability to use each of your fellow mafia members' one shot powers one more time after they've died*. For example, after Zero Moment uses his one-shot Doublevote power, if he then dies, then you would inherit the ability and be able to use it once again. *I will PM you when you inherit these abilities, along with a prompt on how to activate them*. 

(tl;dr you are a MAFIA ALIGNED UNIVERSAL BACKUP who can REUSE YOUR FELLOW MAFIA MEMBERS' ABILITIES AFTER DEATH. You win when AT LEAST 50% OF THE LIVING PLAYERS ARE MAFIA.)





Spoiler: 6. sanderidge



*CAPITALIST DEMOCRACY MAFIA - THE RICH GIRL - CURRENT STATUS: ABSOLUTELY ROLLING IN CASH*​
	Your game was just all about cash. Everybody had just like a bunch of money and basically they threw it all at each other to lynch each other! So technically, all the money they used to lynch each other is now yours. I mean, it was your game and everything, so all the money would come back to you anyway.

	Since you're basically just rolling in cash, you have the ability to fully pay for visits to the local doctor! This means that *once per night, you may choose a player to get healed by the local doctor*. He does charge kind of a lot, though, so that's why you're the only one who can do this. 

	In addition, all your cash is heavily sought after by all the other Mafia Games. They're constantly asking you for loans and such and you've always refused until now. Now you've got an idea: since votes cost money in your game, why not try and apply that to this one? *Once per game, you may use a bunch of your money to secretly steal someone's vote without them knowing*. During the day, you may PM me to tell me that you would like to steal *a person of your choice's vote* during *the same game day that you PM me during*. Your extra vote *will automatically be applied to whoever you are voting for*. If you change your vote, the extra vote will automatically change. The player who you took a vote from *will not be informed that their vote has been taken*.

(tl;dr you are an INNOCENT ALIGNED DOCTOR who can HEAL SOMEONE ONCE PER NIGHT. In addition, you have a ONE-SHOT VOTE THIEF ABILITY. You win when ALL NON-INNOCENT PLAYERS ARE DEAD, EVEN IF YOU ARE DEAD.)





Spoiler: 7. Music Dragon



*MAFIA CHOICE MAFIA - THE UNFINISHED GAME - CURRENT STATUS: BEING THE BEST CHOICE MAFIA GAME*​
	Your game hasn't even started yet, what are you doing here?? I mean, there's basically nothing that your poor poor GM can go off of in order to give you some kind of vague flavor text that alludes to a certain role yet! I can't even base your role on one of the other roles in this game because...

	...Oh wait, that's a good idea, actually. Instead of having a special ability of your own, why not just steal them from the other innocent Mafia Games when they die?? Basically you are the *Universal Innocent Backup*, which means that *upon an innocent player's death, you can choose to inherit all of their abilities, including one-shot ones*. This ability can *be used multiple times*, with each new set of powers overwriting the last. Upon an innocent player's death, *I will PM you with the player's name, but not with any of their abilities. From there, you have the option to either ACCEPT or DENY this person's ability. If you accept, then your previous set of abilities will disappear and I will inform you of your new set of abilities*.

	So basically the order goes like this:

Innocent Player A dies.
I PM you with the name of Player A and some flavor text.
You either choose to ACCEPT or DENY the inheritance of Player A's abilities.
If you ACCEPT, then I will PM you a list of Player A's abilities with how to activate them.
If you DENY, you keep the abilities that you currently have. The opportunity to inherit Player A's abilities disappears.
Innocent Player B dies.
I PM you with the name of Player B and some flavor text.
You either choose to ACCEPT or DENY the inheritance of Player B's abilities.
If you ACCEPT, then I will PM you a list of Player B's abilities with how to activate them. Player A's abilities will be discarded.
If you DENY, you keep Player A's abilities. The opportunity to inherit Player B's abilities disappears.
And so on.

(tl;dr you are an INNOCENT ALIGNED UNIVERSAL INNOCENT BACKUP who can CHOOSE TO INHERIT THE RECENTLY DECEASED PLAYERS' ABILITIES. This can be used multiple times. You win when ALL NON-INNOCENT PLAYERS ARE DEAD, EVEN IF YOU ARE DEAD.)





Spoiler: 8. Cynder



*SINNOH CHOICE MAFIA - THE WANNABE BAD GUY - CURRENT STATUS: LOOKING FOR A DAWN STONE*​
	From a completely 100% non-biased perspective, Sinnoh Choice Mafia was _one of the best games_. And I'm not even just saying that cause I won it on Day 1 or anything, definitely not. Anyway, there were so many different forms in that game!! (I had 6, haha.) 

	However, since Sinnoh Choice Mafia contained a Wannabe Mafia, *you also decided that was what you wanted to be*! You didn't want to have to deal with being a 6 forme alien who won the game or anything like that. So instead you settled on being a Snorunt, caught on Route 217, just like in your game. Of course you have a Dawn Stone in case you want to evolve, too.

	Since you're just a Snorunt, you were throughly ignored by the actual mafia™, since they were going for all the strong people. However, from a bunch of snooping, you know that the mafia members are *Zero Moment (Greek Mythology Mafia), Stryke (the very bestest mafiya game), and Vipera Magnifica (Song Choice Mafia)*. You also know where their Secret Quicktopic is, but you can't post anything to it! Those discussions are for them to participate in only. You can watch, though. However, upon the death of all three of them, you *do not gain the ability to make mafia kills*.

	At any point in the game, you can choose to evolve into Froslass. When you evolve into Froslass, you will summon a fierce hailstorm that will *shuffle all other players' night actions*. However, being a Froslass still isn't good enough for the actual mafia. They still won't let you in, no matter what you do.

(tl;dr you are a MAFIA ALIGNED WANNABE MAFIA who is SECRETLY A MAFIA. In addition, you have a ONE-SHOT RANDOMIZER ABILITY. You win when AT LEAST 50% OF THE LIVING PLAYERS ARE MAFIA.)





Spoiler: 9. Phoenix of the Night



*FANDOM MAFIA - THE PIXELATOR - CURRENT STATUS: SUCKING UP GHOSTS​*
	So since your game was Fandom Mafia and all, it makes sense that you would take on abilities of a game you like right? I mean, you did say that you like Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, which admittantly I have never played. I can still look up a bunch of stuff about it though!!

	From what I can gather off of various parts of the Internet, Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon contains a piece of technology called the Pixelator. Due to being Fandom Mafia, you managed to bring this technology to life! After all, everything is non-canon here. Basically *once per night, you can choose to use the Pixelator to swap the places of two players, causing all night actions targeting one of them to hit the other instead*. You don't _have to_ use it every night, but it might pay off at some point...

	In addition, Luigi's Mansion is all about mansions and stuff right? So technically speaking, you could host a huge party in there if you wanted to. Once during the game, you can throw a party by posting *"Let's explore the Gloomy Manor!"* in bold text in the thread during the night phase. This will allow everyone to communicate in thread for the remainder of the night, while all night actions are carried out as usual. Players cannot be lynched during your party because there's no fun in that!!

(tl;dr you are an INNOCENT ALIGNED BUS DRIVER who can SWAP TWO PLAYERS' LOCATIONS, CAUSING THEM TO BE TARGETED BY NIGHT ACTIONS INTENDED FOR THE OTHER. In addition, you have a ONE-SHOT PARTY HOST ABILITY. You win when ALL NON-INNOCENT PLAYERS ARE DEAD, EVEN IF YOU ARE DEAD.)





Spoiler: 10. Wargle



*USERNAME MAFIA - THE VALIANT POKEMON - CURRENT STATUS: FIGHTING FOR YOUR FRIENDS*​
_"For the sake of its friends, this brave warrior of the sky will not stop battling, even if injured."_

	Braviaries (Braviarys?) are known for their battling and their protection of others! A Wargle is kinda the same thing, I would assume. They both battle a lot and are also eagle pokemon! Which is pretty neat in my opinion. Your abilities as a Wargle (aka Braviary) basically revolve around protecting your friends, who are all the innocent people. You ...basically declared war on the rest of them, kinda. Or maybe that was interpreted as something completely different? You were just screeching like a bird, mostly.

	One of your abilities is to challenge any player to a battle to the death! Well, kinda. *Once per game during the day phase, you may post "WARGLE USED BRAVE BIRD ON ___" (in bold), with ___ being the name of your target. From there, all lynch votes are reset and the only two players who can be voted for are you and your target*.

	In addition, you can also use your Strong Bird Talons to basically just pick up someone during the night and drop them into a huge tree or something. You like to call it Bird Jail. Basically, *once per night, you may choose someone to put in Bird Jail, which protects them from all night kills, but also prevents them from utilizing any of their night actions*. Bird Jail is in a different place every night, and is nearly impossible to escape unless you get them out yourself (which you do every morning). It's a pretty good jail.

(tl;dr you are an INNOCENT ALIGNED JAILER who can PUT ONE PERSON IN BIRD JAIL FOR THE NIGHT. In addition, you have a ONE-SHOT GLADIATOR ABILITY. You win when ALL NON-INNOCENT PLAYERS ARE DEAD, EVEN IF YOU ARE DEAD.)





Spoiler: 11. I liek Skeletons



*SPRITES MAFIA - THE ONE GUY WHO USES HIS SPRAY AFTER EVERY KILL - CURRENT STATUS: TRYING TO UNLOCK ALL PIXEL SPRAYS​*
	Sprites!Mafia was a game full of sprites, unsurprisingly. Tons and tons of sprites, but no Overwatch sprites!! It's really quite a shame, cause those ones are pretty adorable. I mean, look at sweet little Bastion here:





	How could someone resist putting him in a game? All the other ones too!! So due to this revelation, you have gained the power of basically every Overwatch pixel spray that has been released so far! Here's a link to a picture with them all on it for reference!

	Each night, *you may choose one (1) Overwatch pixel sprite to use the effects of, along with a target to use it on. However, you do not know any of the effects of each sprite!* Some of them may kill your target, while some might protect them. In addition, you may *only use each sprite once*.

(tl;dr you are an INNOCENT ALIGNED DREAMING GOD who can USE THE POWER OF A SINGLE OVERWATCH SPRITE EACH NIGHT. You win when ALL NON-INNOCENT PLAYERS ARE DEAD, EVEN IF YOU ARE DEAD.)





Spoiler: 12. Metallica Fanboy



*DIY POKEMAFIA - THE REVENGE SEEKER - CURRENT STATUS: REALLY REALLY HOPING TO EVOLVE SOON*​
	You have tons of experience being a Magikarp, really! (Well, technically it was one of your players.) Except maybe not enough to evolve, which is a real shame. What you do have a lot of experience doing is jumping! And also living a while. The pokedex says this about you:

_"A Magikarp living for many years can leap a mountain using Splash. The move remains useless, though."_

	So basically you just got crazy good at jumping over mountains and stuff. With this technique of yours, you are able to *avoid all night kills*. You can't jump up during the day though, because that's when all the birds and stuff come out! They're all looking for a delicious Magikarp Meal from their favorite Mafia Town. If you are lynched, however, you have one last trick up your sleeve! You can use all that rage to evolve into Gyarados!

_"Once it begins to rampage, a GYARADOS will burn everything down, even in a harsh storm."_

	Once you've evolved (about to be lynched, I will PM you when this happens), you have the option to go on a rampage and *take someone down with you*. (Note: you must post this in thread with the phrasing: "GYARADOS USED HYPER BEAM ON [TARGET NAME HERE]!".) I mean, you're innocent and all, but you do kinda deserve being able to get some revenge on any silly townspeople who try and lynch you. At least you're not an alien this time, though.

(tl;dr you are an INNOCENT ALIGNED BULLETPROOF VENGEFUL who IS IMMUNE TO NIGHT KILLS and CAN TAKE SOMEONE WITH YOU WHEN LYNCHED. You win when ALL NON-INNOCENT PLAYERS ARE DEAD, EVEN IF YOU ARE DEAD.)





Spoiler: 13. Butterfree



*TRAINER CLASS CHOICE MAFIA - THE BATTLE GIRL - CURRENT STATUS: STRONG ENOUGH TO KICK SOMEONE INTO THE NEXT DAY*​
	Your game was pretty insane, to be honest. I mean, _four_ serial killers in one game?? And no actual mafia??? What kind of Mafia Game is this????? Oh, right, it's just a normal (not really) Mafia Game. Your role was that you were one of said serial killers! Killing gets kind of exhausting though, after a little while. It's all just kick kick kick in the face until they just stop moving! This time around, you're just going to kick them _once_. Except this once stops them from moving for the rest of the night. Whoops.

	Basically, *once per night, you can kick someone in the head hard enough to stop them from moving. This prevents them from using their night actions*. In addition to your kicks, you also have a little Meditite friend with you! The only move he knows is Magic Coat, though, and it only has 1 PP left. So basically *once per game during the night phase, you can choose to use Magic Coat, which reflects any night action used on you to another random target*. Your Meditite didn't quite understand it when you taught it to him, you think.

(tl;dr you are an INNOCENT ALIGNED ROLEBLOCKER who can KICK PEOPLE TO PREVENT THEM FROM USING THEIR NIGHT ACTIONS. In addition, you have a ONE-SHOT DEFLECTION ABILITY. You win when ALL NON-INNOCENT PLAYERS ARE DEAD, EVEN IF YOU ARE DEAD.)





Spoiler: 14. DarkAura



*VANILLA MAFIA - THE DETECTIVE WITH ONE BULLET - CURRENT STATUS: TIRED OF ALL THESE VIGILANTES*​
	Your game was just full of lies and also killing. Hell, the GM even won over the rest of you guys!! I mean, your players were all innocent and all, but they were still all murderers! Due to this, you happened to get super good at telling if someone had good intentions or not. Just from peeking in someone's window *once per night, you can tell if someone is innocent or not*. I mean, it's usually kind of obvious if their floor is covered in knives or blood or something. 

	In addition, all of these vigilantes have caused you to be a bit... _paranoid_. You've got a good eye and all, but you still need to keep yourself safe. Luckily, you were able to find a gun with a single bullet in it from another Mafia Game that went to the Graveyard of Never Started and/or Abandoned Mafia Games a while ago. This allows you to *kill another player at night once in the game*. This cannot be used at the same time as your inspection ability, though, since inspection takes priority over shooting a bad guy.

(tl;dr you are an INNOCENT ALIGNED INSPECTOR who can INSPECT ONE OTHER PLAYER AT NIGHT. In addition, you have a ONE-SHOT VIGILANTE POWER. You win when ALL NON-INNOCENT PLAYERS ARE DEAD, EVEN IF YOU ARE DEAD.)


----------



## ....

*Action Order (bolded are one-shots)*:​
1. Bus/Deflect - *Butterfree, Cynder,* Phoenix
2. Roleblock - Wargle, Butterfree
3. Heal - sanderidge
4. Kill - *DarkAura*, JackPK, Zero Moment
5. Inspect - DarkAura
6. Copy - Vipera Magnifica, Music Dragon
?. Misc - I liek Skeletons (order depends on sprite used, not counted as one-shots for priority)

*Note: one-shot night abilities were given priority over other actions that occur at the same time.

---

*SUMMARY OF EVENTS:*​


Spoiler: Summary



*NIGHT 0:*
- Phoenix swaps I liek Skeletons and Butterfree
- Wargle jails Butterfree (Jail -> I liek Skeletons)
- Butterfree roleblocks JackPK
- sanderidge heals Butterfree (Heal -> I liek Skeletons)
- I liek Skeletons uses Lucio (heal) on Butterfree (Failed - jailed)
- JackPK kills DarkAura (Failed - roleblock)
- Zero Moment kills JackPK
- DarkAura inspects Vipera Magnifica (result: Mafia)

- *END OF NIGHT 0*: JackPK is dead.

*DAY 1:* Lynched Negrek (Abstained)

*NIGHT 1:*
- Phoenix swaps Butterfree and DarkAura
- Wargle jails Music Dragon
- Butterfree roleblocks Superbird
- sanderidge heals Butterfree (heal -> DarkAura)
- Zero Moment kills Superbird
- DarkAura inspects Music Dragon (result: not mafia)
- Music Dragon chooses to inherit Superbird's abilities (Medium/Restless Spirit)

- *END OF NIGHT 1*: Superbird is dead.

*DAY 2:* Lynched Eifie (Abstained)

*NIGHT 2:*
- Phoenix swaps Butterfree/Phoenix
- Wargle jails Metallica Fanboy
- Butterfree roleblocks Metallica Fanboy (Failed - Metallica Fanboy was jailed) 
- sanderidge heals sanderidge
- DarkAura kills Vipera Magnifica (NOTE: this happened first because it's a one-shot and Vipera Magnifica is higher up on the player list than DarkAura is.)
- Zero Moment kills DarkAura
- I liek Skeletons uses Torbjorn (kill) on DarkAura

- *END OF NIGHT 2*: Vipera Magnifica and DarkAura are dead.

*DAY 3:* Lynched Cynder. Phoenix used Party Host to give you all a good time.

*NIGHT 3:*
- Phoenix swaps sanderidge and Butterfree
- Wargle jails sanderidge (jail -> Butterfree)
- Butterfree roleblocks Stryke (Failed - jailed)
- Zero Moment kills Metallica Fanboy (Failed - Metallica Fanboy is bulletproof)
- I liek Skeletons uses Zenyatta (kill) on Metallica Fanboy (Failed - Metallica Fanboy is bulletproof)

- *END OF NIGHT 3*: Nobody is dead.

*DAY 4*: Lynched I liek Skeletons.

*NIGHT 4:*
- Phoenix swaps Wargle and Butterfree
- Wargle jails Stryke
- Butterfree roleblocks Stryke (Failed - Stryke was jailed)
- sanderidge heals sanderidge
- Zero Moment kills Wargle (Kill -> Butterfree)

- *END OF NIGHT 4*: Butterfree is dead.

*DAY 5:* Lynched sanderidge.

*NIGHT 5:*
- Phoenix swaps Music Dragon and Phoenix
- Wargle jails ZM
- Zero Moment kills Metallica Fanboy (Failed - Jailed + Metallica Fanboy is bulletproof anyway)

- *END OF NIGHT 5*: Nobody is dead.

*DAY 6:* Lynched Metallica Fanboy. Metallica Fanboy used his Vengeful ability to absolutely obliterate Zero Moment.

*NIGHT 6:*
- Phoenix swaps Phoenix and Stryke
- Wargle jails I liek Skeletons Stryke (Jail -> Phoenix)
- Zero Moment kills Music Dragon
- Music Dragon chooses to inherit Metallica Fanboy's abilities (Bulletproof Vengeful) (FaI liek Skeletons - Music Dragon dies before copying occurs, retains Superbird's abilities at time of death.)

- *END OF NIGHT 6*: Music Dragon is dead.

*DAY 7*: Phoenix of the Night is lynched. Mafia wins.


---

*DAY ONE-SHOTS:*​
- ZM: Doublevoter (never used)
- sanderidge: Vote Thief (never used)
- Phoenix: Party Host (Used D3)
- Wargle: Gladiator (Used D7)
- MF: Vengeful (Used D6)

---

*ILS'S SPRITE LIST + RESULTS:*
(The effects of each of these were unknown to him, but were still based on Overwatch. I explained the ones that aren't as obvious as just being a Vigilante.)​


Spoiler: List under here



- Genji (Deflect): Deflects any abilities targeting him to a random target. (Based on
- McCree (Roleblock): Stuns target for the night. (Based on
- Pharah (Roleblock): Stuns target for the night. (Based on Concussive Blast.)
- Reaper (Vigilante): Kills target.
- Soldier:76 (Inspector): Learns target's alignment. (Based on Tactical Visor.)
- Tracer (Jail): Blinks target out of space for the night. (Based on Blink.)
- Bastion (Vig): Kills target. 
- Hanzo (Vig): Kills target.
- Junkrat (Vig): Kills target.
- Mei (Vig): Kills target.
- Torbjorn (Vig): Kills target. Used N2.
- Widowmaker (Inspector): Learns target's alignment. (Based on Infra-Sight.)
- D.Va (Deflect) Deflects any abilities targeting him to a random target. (Based on Defense Matrix.)
- Reinhardt (Doctor): Shields target from being killed, with no risk of healer clash. (Based on Barrier Field.)
- Roadhog (Doctor): Protects self from being killed, with no risk of healer clash. (Based on Take A Breather.)
- Winston (Roleblock): Stuns target for the night. (Based on Jump Pack.)
- Zarya (Doctor): Shields target from being killed, with no risk of healer clash. (Based on Projected Barrier.)
- Lucio (Doctor): Heals target. (Based on Crossfade's healing effect.) Used N0.
- Mercy (Doctor): Heals target. (Based on Caduceus Staff and its healing power.)
- Zenyatta (Vig): Kills target. (Based on Orb of Discord.) Used N3.
- Symmetra (Doctor): Shields target from being killed, with no risk of healer clash. (Based on Photon Shield.)


---

*OTHER NOTES:*​
- There were a _lot_ of people with two abilities. Almost everyone, in fact! A few of them had mafia equivalents, such as MD/VM with the Universal Backup and ZM/sanderidge with double votes.

- The PMs were worded very carefully in that all "non-innocent players had to be dead" for the innocents to win. This means that if all the mafia were dead and JackPK was still alive, he would have to die for the town to win.

- Ok so the whole situation with copying powers: It happens after all night actions occur, after deaths (so like in the dawn phase). MD got a PM listing status, Mafia Game, and name of recently deceased player after the death of every innocent. Each opportunity was "valid" until the next person died, so technically if someone died during the night and then another innocent died during the day, he would lose the chance to inherit the previous ability. I specified this in a PM with the exact phrasing of "You can put it off until the night phase begins". Anyways, he chose to pick up Superbird's abilities after Superbird died, meaning that he inherited the Restless Spirit ability. Since copies happen /after/ all deaths occur, even though he wanted to inherit MF's bulletproof vengeful thing, he died before he could get it. This made him a Restless Spirit in addition to Superbird. (These rules would have also applied to VM, had another mafia died before him.)

- Re: the self targeting - I figured it'd be more fun to let you guys target yourselves. I never specified in any PMs that you _couldn't_ target yourselves, so a couple people took advantage of that.

---

*Thank you all for playing! :)*​


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Holy cow, fantastic game! Great game everyone!

Zenyatta was a vig? Who would've thought?


----------



## ....

I liek Skeletons said:
			
		

> Zenyatta was a vig? Who would've thought?


I didn't want every healer to be a doctor, haha. Also the links to the Dead People Chat/Graveyard Quicktopic and the Mafia Quicktopic/Quicktopic of Chaos and Destruction are in Superbird's and Zero Moment/Stryke/Vipera Magnifica's role PMs respectively.


----------



## Stryke

Like I said, I m teh very bestest.

But anyway, GG guys! That really was an amazing game!


----------



## Zero Moment

VERY GOOD


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Wargle, all ya had ta say was that you were proven.
Cuz i forgot
Or you coulda gladiator'd the one who wasnt proven
I think that it was a combination of sleep deprivatiob and stupidity that led o him winning


----------



## Cynder

Very interesting game to watch. GG


----------



## M&F

Ugh, that was dumb of us not to review our assumptions with the knowledge that there were, in fact, four mafiosi. Well played, Stryke -- but not that it could be any other way with very bestest mafiya game (like no one ever was).

Still satisfied with the amount of not-being-killed I managed to do, even if having a damper on my innocence the entire game didn't help drawing hits very much.



Mimikyu said:


> - The PMs were worded very carefully in that all "non-innocent players had to be dead" for the innocents to win. This means that if all the mafia were dead and JackPK was still alive, he would have to die for the town to win.


For the record, though, wording it "scum" accomplishes the same thing, is a dash subtler, and allows you to exclude from the equation third-party roles that Town usually doesn't have to kill in order to win (like aliens and survivors).


----------



## ....

Metallica Fanboy said:


> For the record, though, wording it "scum" accomplishes the same thing, is a dash subtler, and allows you to exclude from the equation third-party roles that Town usually doesn't have to kill in order to win (like aliens and survivors).


I did want them to have to kill JackPK in order to win though, haha.


----------

